#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  هنا أبناء مصر .. دردشة انتخابية

## الصعيدي

*أعلنت أحزاب المعارضة والقوي السياسية عقب اجتماعها امس في مقر الوفد، تأسيس الجبهة الوطنية للتغيير السياسي والدستوري. تضم الجبهة 10 من الاحزاب والقوي والحركات السياسية هي احزاب الوفد والتجمع والناصري وجماعة الاخوان المسلمين وحركة كفاية والتجمع الوطني للتحول الديمقراطي والتحالف الوطني للاصلاح والتغيير وحركة الكرامة كما تضم الجبهة احزاب الوسط والعمل.
وقررت الجبهة دخول الانتخابات البرلمانية القادمة بقائمة موحدة وتم تشكيل لجنة من قيادات الجبهة لاعداد القائمة وبرنامج المشاركين. وفيما يلي نص اعلان التأسيس:
إعلان تأسيس الجبهة الوطنية للتغيير
في صباح السبت 8/10/2005 وبمقر حزب الوفد اجتمعت أحزاب الوفد والتجمع الوطني التقدمي والعربي الديمقراطي الناصري والتجمع الوطني للتحول الديمقراطي وجماعة الاخوان المسلمين والحركة المصرية من أجل التغيير والتحالف الوطني من اجل الاصلاح والتغيير وحزب العمل وحركة الكرامة وحزب الوسط والحملة الشعبية من أجل التغيير »الحرية الآن« وتقرر الآتي:
1- إعلان تأسيس جبهة وطنية للتغيير السياسي والدستوري تضم الاحزاب والقوي السياسية للسعي من أجل تحقيق الاصلاح والتغيير بما يحقق اقامة ديمقراطية حقيقية بالبلاد.
2- الاتفاق علي خوض الانتخابات البرلمانية القادمة بقائمة موحدة في مواجهة الحزب الوطني كسبيل لترجمة أهداف الجبهة مع تشكيل لجنة من ممثلي القوة المشاركة للاعداد لإصدار القائمة وببرنامج يعكس القوائم المشتركة بين المشاركين.
3- أكد ممثل الاخوان المسلمين في الجبهة التزام جماعة الاخوان بالتنسيق الكامل مع هذه القائمة الموحدة.
4- تم الاتفاق علي اختيار عزيز صدقي منسقا عاما للجبهة والدكتور نعمان جمعة متحدثا باسم الجبهة.
وقد شارك في الاجتماع:
1- حزب الوفد: د. نعمان جمعة، د. السيد البدوي، أ. عبدالفتاح نصير، د. محمد عطية نعمان، أ. محمد أحمد لبيب.
2- التجمع الوطني للتحول الديمقراطي: د. عزيز صدقي، د. يحيي الجمل، د. حسن نافعة، أ. مصطفي بكري.
3- حزب التجمع الوطني التقدمي الوحدوي: أ. حسين عبدالرازق.
4- الحزب العربي الديمقراطي الناصري: أ. حامد محمود.
5- جماعة الأخوان المسلمين: د. محمد مرسي.
6- الحركة المصرية من أجل التغيير »كفاية«: أ. جورج اسحاق، د. محمد السعيد إدريس، د. هاني عنان، م. أحمد بهاء الدين شعبان.
7- حزب العمل: أ. مجدي احمد حسين.
8- حركة الكرامة: م. محمد سامي.
9- حزب الوسط: م. أبوالعلا ماضي.
10- التحالف الوطني للإصلاح والتغيير: د. رفيق حبيب.*===============================

*مرحبا بأبناء مصر .. بالمناسبة دي أقترح على حضراتكم فتح باب الحوار حول مستجدات الانتخابات .. وتبادل وجهات النظر حول الموضوع .. هاسعد بمشاركاتكم وآرائكم .. اتفضلوا*

----------


## محمود زايد

*الموضوع حيوى فعلا وكبير بس كان ليا سؤال بسيط 
الان كل الاحزاب اتوحدت طيب مش كل حزب هايبقى ليه مرشحيه فى الانتخابات واكيد زى ماالوطنى ضد الوفد وضد الباقى 
يبقى الوفد ضد الاخوان وضد حركه كفايه وضد العمل وكل الاحزاب ازاى هايتم التنسيق بينهم ومين الى هاينجح لو فيه مرشح لكل حزب فى دائرة واحده 
وشكرا ولى عوده اخرى 
تحياتى*

----------


## الصعيدي

> *الموضوع حيوى فعلا وكبير بس كان ليا سؤال بسيط 
> الان كل الاحزاب اتوحدت طيب مش كل حزب هايبقى ليه مرشحيه فى الانتخابات واكيد زى ماالوطنى ضد الوفد وضد الباقى 
> يبقى الوفد ضد الاخوان وضد حركه كفايه وضد العمل وكل الاحزاب ازاى هايتم التنسيق بينهم ومين الى هاينجح لو فيه مرشح لكل حزب فى دائرة واحده 
> وشكرا ولى عوده اخرى 
> تحياتى*


*أهلا أبو حميد .. سؤالك وجيه ومهم فعلا .. ودايما لما يكون فيه كلام عن تحالف بين ايديولوجيات متباينة السؤال ده يطرح نفسه .. وأظن - وياريت أساتذتنا الراسخين في علم السياسة يفيدونا - إن التنسيق هو في ترشيح ممثلي الأحزاب في الدوائر المختلفة .. بمعنى إن ما يبقاش فيه تنافس بين مرشحي الأحزاب في نفس الدائرة تفاديا لما يسمى بتكسير الأصوات .. وبالتالي يبقى في دايرة معينة كل مؤيدي المعارضة يصوتوا لصالح مرشح الوفد .. وفي دائرة أخرى لصالح مرشح الإخوان .. وثالثة للتجمع .. وهكذا
وكده يبقى التنسيق فقط في مرحلة الانتخابات لضمان وصول أكبر عدد من المعارضة إلى مجلس الشعب .. وده يخلي مهمة الحزب الوطني صعبة لإن عليه يواجه أقوى مرشح معارض في كل دايرة لوحده .. بدل ما كان مرشح المعارضة بيواجه معارضين آخرين
في أقوى انتخابات سابقة شهدت تحالفات من هذا النوع .. تحالف حزب العمل وحزب الأحرار مع جماعة الإخوان عام 1987 .. ووصل عدد كبير من أفراد المعارضة لمجلس الشعب والتجربة لم تشهد مشاكل ذات أهمية .. ولكن المرة دي التحالفات صعبة شوية وتجمع نقائض صعبة زي الإخوان والتجمع مثلا .. وبيتهيألي ده هيكون تحدي صعب لمدى استعداد الأحزاب والجماعات للتتعاطي مع الآخر
وأشكرك أخي محمد على مشاركتك القيمة .. تقبل تحياتي*

----------


## حسام عمر

اتمنى ان تتفق الاحزاب فيما بينها

لانهم اتفقوا على ان لا يتفقوا



وينقذونا فى العباسيه من مرشح العمال القادم للحزب الوطنى

وهو مطرب صاحب موال اسمه كتاب حياتى يا عين

 الناس دول بيتريقوا علينا ولا ايه


كل المرشحين اللى انا شيفهم فى العباسيه حتى الان 

عبدو مشتاق

اى دخلوا الانتخبات قبل كده عده مرات وفشلوا لانهم  لا تهمهم الا مصالحهم الخاصه


ربنا يستر

وحتى المرشح الوفدى

اللى نجح الدوره اللى فاتت كان اسوء نائب للعباسيه

مشفنهوش من يوم النتائج فى نوفمبر 2000 الى اول امس


وكان القائم على خدمه الناس وبضمير صاحى نائب الحزب الوطنى

معنى كلامى مش المعارضه بس هى الافضل

يجب ان نبحث عن الافضل فى كل الاحزاب بما فيهم الحزب الوطنى

----------


## الصعيدي

> اتمنى ان تتفق الاحزاب فيما بينها
> لانهم اتفقوا على ان لا يتفقوا
> وينقذونا فى العباسيه من مرشح العمال القادم للحزب الوطنى
> وهو مطرب صاحب موال اسمه كتاب حياتى يا عين
> الناس دول بيتريقوا علينا ولا ايه
> كل المرشحين اللى انا شيفهم فى العباسيه حتى الان 
> عبدو مشتاق
> اى دخلوا الانتخبات قبل كده عده مرات وفشلوا لانهم  لا تهمهم الا مصالحهم الخاصه
> ربنا يستر
> ...


*أهلا حسام باشا .. تصبح على وطن نظيف .. هههههههه .. بيتهيألي صعب موضوع ان الأحزاب تتفق على رأي واحد فيما يتعلق بالمبادئ والأفكار والثوابت .. لإن كل حزب قائم على فكرة مختلفة عن الآخر وإلا ما كانوش أسسوا أحزاب مختلفة
وأما الاتفاق على أمور تكتيكية مرحلية زي التنسيق في المقاعد في الدوائر الانتخابية بيتهيألي مش مستحيل .. وإنما هيحتاج من الجميع سعة صدر وتغليب للمصلحة العامة على المصالح الحزبية الضيقة
أتفق معاك ان مش من الضروري ان مرشح المعارضة يكون أفضل من مرشح الحزب الوطني كأداء وتفاعل مع أبناء الدائرة .. ولأكن أنا شخصيا أيا كان مرشح الحزب الوطني فأنا أرفضه لإنه في النهاية بيصب في تأييد سياسات حزب ظالم ويمارس القهر على أبناء الشعب و لايقبل بالتعددية بحال .. فرفضي لمرشح الحزب الوطني مش شرط يكون لشخصه وانما لانتمائه .. وأشوف وشك بخير يالحبيب*

----------


## atefhelal

*رأيى أن مصر يجب أن تخرج من دكتاتورية الحزب الواحد وفى أسرع وقت حتى ولو كان هو الأصلح فى نظر البعض .. لأن ذلك من بديهيات الديموقراطية التى ينادى بها الجميع ..

الحزب الوطنى اكتسب للأسف شرعيته من الحاكم وتحكمه فى مقدرات الوطن ومستقبله  وليس من إرادة شعبية حرة ، وهو امتداد لفكر تحالف القوى العاملة فى حزب واحد وجبهة واحدة وصوت واحد ورأى واحد  فى الفترة الناصرية ، إلى أن تطورت الفكرة إلى فكرة المنابر أيام السادات لتكون فى شكل "منبر" يقف معارضا له بعض المنابر الأخرى المصطنعة كديكور مفتعل للديموقراطيةالمزيفة .. .. ثم انتهت الفكرة أيام السادات وقبل وفاته لتصبح هذا "الحزب الوطنى" الحالى .. وترك السادات كل ذلك لتلميذه حسنى مبارك .. الذى تتلمذ لفترة قصيرة على يديه لاتتعدى فترة تعيينه نائباله.. ثم تم تعيينه بعد ذلك رئيسا للبلاد، واستمر فى هذه الوظيفة حتى يومنا هذا ..

إن النخبة الحاكمة فى الحزب الوطنى تتميز بضعف وعيها الإجتماعى وبمحدودية مسئوليتها الإجتماعية ... وهى بعيدة كل البعد عن أداء دور فعال فى مجال الخدمات الإجتماعية والثقافية وتطوير العلم والتكنولوجيا ، وفى مجال الإصلاح الإقتصادى والإصلاح الحقيقى للدستور الحالى المعيب .. وما تقوم به هذه النخبة من دور فى هذا الصدد هو استجابة لنداء الرئيس أو حرمه كفعل تجديدى لمحاربة الملل الذى أصاب الشعب ، وبغرض تخديره ليبقى نائما بعيدا عن الوعى الذى يمكن أن يزعزع سلطانهم وسلطنتهم...

إن النخبة الحاكمة فى إطار سيناريو الحزب الوطنى تتكون مباشرة من ممثلى رأس المال سواء المنتج منهم أو الطفيلى ، والذين أثروا من مناصبهم أو من اقترابهم ونفاقهم لبعض المناصب .. ولذلك نجد النظام الحاكم يمنح دائما المزايا لمن يسمون برجال أعمال مصر المحروسة .. بدعوى باطلة تبناها حسنى مبارك للأسف فى إحدى خطبه بأنه إذا ساعد الأغنياء فسوف يساعدون بالتالى على حل مشاكل الفقراء .. وهو قول يستغبى به عقول العاقلين منا إن كان على علم بمعنى قوله هذا .. وأصبح رجال الأعمال بذلك يشاركون مشاركة فعالة فى مناقشة التشريعات الجديدة وخطط الحكومة وإقرارها ، بينما تُستبعد أى فئات اجتماعية أخرى ... وهناك أمثلة كثيرة على ذلك منها على سبيل المثال أحمد عز مليادير الفترة المباركية ومحتكر سوق الحديد والصلب فى مصر .. نجده فى مجلس الشعب رئيسا للجنة الخطة والموازنة ، فأصبحت موازنة شركاتة مائة فى المائة بينما موازنة مصر المحروسة زفت فى المائة .. وهو فى نفس الوقت الذراع اليمنى لجمال مبارك فى لجنة السياسات بالحزب الوطنى .. وهو أحد أهم أعضاء اللجنة التى شكلها الحزب الوطنى لإختيار مرشحيه فى الإنتخابات القادمة لمجلس الشعب .. وهو أخيرا أحد الممولين الرئيسيين للدعاية لحسنى مبارك فى انتخابات الرئاسة التى انتهت إلى تعيينه رئيسا لمصر . والأمثلة كثيرة ..

وهذا هو رأيى الذى لاأفرضه على أحد .. أن نتجدد ولانتبلد ولانسجن أنفسنا فى دائرة الإرتداد اللانهائى إلى الوراء وإلى القاع بدعوى غريبة وهى "اللى نعرفه أحسن من اللى منعرفوش" ..
*

----------


## الصعيدي

أهلا بك في الموضوع أستاذنا الفاضل الباشمهندس عاطف .. أسعدتني جدا بحضورك الكريم .. وأثريت الموضوع بمشاركتك القيمة




> رأيى أن مصر يجب أن تخرج من دكتاتورية الحزب الواحد وفى أسرع وقت حتى ولو كان هو الأصلح فى نظر البعض .. لأن ذلك من بديهيات الديموقراطية التى ينادى بها الجميع ..


أتفق معك تماما .. وأقول .. مش مطلوب من الحزب الوطني إنه يعتزل .. ولكن يوفر مناخ حرية حقيقي مش وهمي ويترك الفرصة لغيره من الأحزاب للمنافسة الشريفة




> الحزب الوطنى اكتسب للأسف شرعيته من الحاكم وتحكمه فى مقدرات الوطن ومستقبله  وليس من إرادة شعبية حرة ، وهو امتداد لفكر تحالف القوى العاملة فى حزب واحد وجبهة واحدة وصوت واحد ورأى واحد  فى الفترة الناصرية ، إلى أن تطورت الفكرة إلى فكرة المنابر أيام السادات لتكون فى شكل "منبر" يقف معارضا له بعض المنابر الأخرى المصطنعة كديكور مفتعل للديموقراطيةالمزيفة .. .. ثم انتهت الفكرة أيام السادات وقبل وفاته لتصبح هذا "الحزب الوطنى" الحالى .. وترك السادات كل ذلك لتلميذه حسنى مبارك .. الذى تتلمذ لفترة قصيرة على يديه لاتتعدى فترة تعيينه نائباله.. ثم تم تعيينه بعد ذلك رئيسا للبلاد، واستمر فى هذه الوظيفة حتى يومنا هذا ..


فعلا .. والوجوه البارزة في الحزب الوطني الآن هي نفس وجوه أو تلاميذ التنظيم الطليعي والاتحاد الاشتراكي في الستينيات




> إن النخبة الحاكمة فى الحزب الوطنى تتميز بضعف وعيها الإجتماعى وبمحدودية مسئوليتها الإجتماعية ... وهى بعيدة كل البعد عن أداء دور فعال فى مجال الخدمات الإجتماعية والثقافية وتطوير العلم والتكنولوجيا ، وفى مجال الإصلاح الإقتصادى والإصلاح الحقيقى للدستور الحالى المعيب .. وما تقوم به هذه النخبة من دور فى هذا الصدد هو استجابة لنداء الرئيس أو حرمه كفعل تجديدى لمحاربة الملل الذى أصاب الشعب ، وبغرض تخديره ليبقى نائما بعيدا عن الوعى الذى يمكن أن يزعزع سلطانهم وسلطنتهم...


ونحن الآن نجني ثمار حكم الشعب من قبل هذه النخبة المفسدة .. والشعب تم تخديره بنسبة كبيرة .. حتى الرغبة في التغيير أو الأمل في الإصلاح تضاءل في نفوس الكثيرين من أبناء الشعب




> إن النخبة الحاكمة فى إطار سيناريو الحزب الوطنى تتكون مباشرة من ممثلى رأس المال سواء المنتج منهم أو الطفيلى ، والذين أثروا من مناصبهم أو من اقترابهم ونفاقهم لبعض المناصب .. ولذلك نجد النظام الحاكم يمنح دائما المزايا لمن يسمون برجال أعمال مصر المحروسة .. بدعوى باطلة تبناها حسنى مبارك للأسف فى إحدى خطبه بأنه إذا ساعد الأغنياء فسوف يساعدون بالتالى على حل مشاكل الفقراء .. وهو قول يستغبى به عقول العاقلين منا إن كان على علم بمعنى قوله هذا .. وأصبح رجال الأعمال بذلك يشاركون مشاركة فعالة فى مناقشة التشريعات الجديدة وخطط الحكومة وإقرارها ، بينما تُستبعد أى فئات اجتماعية أخرى ... وهناك أمثلة كثيرة على ذلك منها على سبيل المثال أحمد عز مليادير الفترة المباركية ومحتكر سوق الحديد والصلب فى مصر .. نجده فى مجلس الشعب رئيسا للجنة الخطة والموازنة ، فأصبحت موازنة شركاتة مائة فى المائة بينما موازنة مصر المحروسة زفت فى المائة .. وهو فى نفس الوقت الذراع اليمنى لجمال مبارك فى لجنة السياسات بالحزب الوطنى .. وهو أحد أهم أعضاء اللجنة التى شكلها الحزب الوطنى لإختيار مرشحيه فى الإنتخابات القادمة لمجلس الشعب .. وهو أخيرا أحد الممولين الرئيسيين للدعاية لحسنى مبارك فى انتخابات الرئاسة التى انتهت إلى تعيينه رئيسا لمصر . والأمثلة كثيرة ..


إذاً .. فالبلد تحكمها عصابة .. ولا أقول أن الحزب الوطني يحمي هذه العصابة ولكن الحزب هو نفسه العصابة .. واللي يشوف الصراع الرهيب داخل الحزب على ترشيحات المجمع الانتخابي يعرف أد إيه كل واحد طمعان في المكاسب الرحام الرهيبة اللي هيجنيها من ورا عضوية مجلس الشعب




> وهذا هو رأيى الذى لاأفرضه على أحد .. أن نتجدد ولانتبلد ولانسجن أنفسنا فى دائرة الإرتداد اللانهائى إلى الوراء وإلى القاع بدعوى غريبة وهى "اللى نعرفه أحسن من اللى منعرفوش" ..


أشكرك أستاذي الفاضل على طرح رأيك بموضوعية وشجاعة عهدناها منك دائما .. وأسعد دائما بمشاركتك حول كل جديد في موضوع الدردشة الانتخابية

----------


## عمر المصري

بصراحة أدعو من الله أن يستيقظ المصريون
ولا يعطون صوتا واحدا لمرشحي الحزب الوطني
أي حد تاني
لطن هذا الحزب وأعضائه لا يستحقون أصواتنا
أنا لن أعطي صوتي لا للوطني ولا لأي حد
لأني بصراحة ما عنديش بطاقة انتخابية
ومش هاعملها إلا بعد أن تتحرر عقول المصريين

----------


## الصعيدي

> بصراحة أدعو من الله أن يستيقظ المصريون
> ولا يعطون صوتا واحدا لمرشحي الحزب الوطني
> أي حد تاني
> لطن هذا الحزب وأعضائه لا يستحقون أصواتنا
> أنا لن أعطي صوتي لا للوطني ولا لأي حد
> لأني بصراحة ما عنديش بطاقة انتخابية
> ومش هاعملها إلا بعد أن تتحرر عقول المصريين


*أهلا أستاذ عمر .. أسعدتنا بمرورك العاطر .. ودردشتك الجميلة
طبعا أنا معاك اننا كلنا اتخنقنا وبقت حالتنا صعبة جدا بسبب الحزب الوطني وسياساته .. بس انا مقتنع بالتغيير التدريجي .. ومش لازم الحال ينصلح فجأة كده مرة واحدة .. ولكن ثبت من تجربة انتخابات 2000 إن كان فيه على الأقل في بدايتها نوع من النزاهة أدى لدخول عدد من أفراد المعارضة للبرلمان .. وسقوط رموز ذات أهمية من الحزب الوطني
الواضح خلال الفترة اللي فاتت و من قبل استفتاء مايو ان الحزب الوطني فتح باب استخراج البطاقات الانتخابية لفترات طويلة .. ويبدو ان المرة هتكون المنافسة على الاقتراع الحقيقي على الأقل في نسبة كبيرة من الدوائر .. ممكن يكونوا جمعوا أصوات وبطاقات كتير وده شكل التلاعب اللي ممكن يتم المرة دي .. وبالتالي لو المعارضة جاهزة بأصواتها وبطاقاتها ممكن فعلا يكون فيه فرصة لدخول أفراد المعارضة للمجلس .. بس موضوع عدم التصويت ده أنا باعتبره سلبية .. خصوصا ان لوفيه تزوير بتكون أسهل وسيلة للتزوير هي أصوات المتغيبين عن العملية الانتخابية .. واشوف وشك بخير   
*

----------


## عمر المصري

أخي العزيز أبو يحيى
يا أخي بجد والله أنا مش مقتنع بصحة الانتخابات
لأني أرى التزوير عيني عينك
وكمان مش مقتنع إن فيه حاجة حتوقفه على الأقل في المدى المنظور
ثم التزوير ليس فقط في الصناديق
لكنه أيضا في الإرادة
يا أخي فعلا زي ما قال الأستاذ عاطف
فيه عصابة
مش عصابة في البلد
لكنه حزب العصابة
بصراحة أنا زهقان جدا من الحديث عن الفساد
أنا عارف إن التزوير أسهل في ظل الغياب
لكن مش قادر أعملها وأروح أنتخب حد
تفتكر لما الأستاذ عاطف حكى لنا عن يوم انتخابات الرئاسة
طبعا أنا نفسي تبقى فيه انتخابات بجد
بس 
زي ما انت قلت في موضوعك الجميل بعدعودة المنتدى في اعتذارك الجميل لابن البلد
لو بطلنا نحلم نموت
عموما المرة دي نتفرج ولو كانت جد يبقى نشارك إن أحيانا الله

----------


## الصعيدي

*العريان في أول تصريحاته بعد الإفراج عنه
إخوان أون لاين*

*توقَّع الدكتورُ عصام العريان- القيادي بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين- أن تتمكن الجماعة في حالةِ إجراء انتخاباتٍ برلمانيةٍ نزيهةٍ من الفوز بـ 70 مقعدًا في مجلسِ الشعبِ القادم.

وأضاف إذا تمكَّنت المعارضة في المقابل من إحراز 70 مقعدًا أخرى فإنَّ هذا سيؤدي لبرلمانٍ قوي من خلال وجود كتلة برلمانية تجمع بين الإخوان والمعارضة يمكن أن تشكل ثلث المجلس، وهو ما سيسمح بتغييرِ لائحةِ البرلمان الحالية التي تُقيِّد سلطاته بشكلٍ كبيرٍ كما أنَّ من شأنِ هذا الأمرِ أن يُؤدي إلى توازنٍ في تشكيلِ لجانِ المجلس النوعية، وهو ما يعني أننا في نهاية المطافِ لن نكون أمام برلمانٍ متسلط كما اعتدنا طوال السنوات الماضية.

وقال العريان في حديثِه لبرنامج القاهرة اليوم بقناة (العالم) مساء الإثنين 17/10 إنَّ الانتخاباتِ القادمة محلُّ اهتمام كافة طوائف الشعب المصري والأسرة الدولية؛ ولذلك نتوقع أن تتسم بقدرٍ أكبر من الحيادِ والنزاهةِ، وإلا يحدث تدخلٌ أمني واضح كما حدث في انتخابات 1995و2000م؛ حيث تمَّ منع الناسِ من التصويت، كما تمَّ اعتقالِ عددٍ كبيرٍ من أنصارِ المرشحين.

وأكد العريان أنَّ خوضه الانتخاباتِ البرلمانية يتوقف على الحكمِ الذي سيصدر غدًا حول أحقية الذين تمَّت محاكمتهم أمام المحاكم العسكرية في الترشيح، كما أنَّ الأمرَ يرتبطُ في المقام الأول والأخير بقراراتِ الجماعة في هذا الصدد والذي يمر بالعديدِ من المراحل ويخضع لعددٍ من الضوابط.

وذكر العريان أنَّ الكتلةَ التصويتية لإخوانِ اليوم قد تصل لـ25%، ففي انتخابات 87 التي كانت أقل نزاهةً تمكَّن الإخوان من الفوز بـ18% من الأصوات، وبعد كل هذه السنوات وفي ظلِّ جهدٍ وعملٍ لا يتوقف من الإخوان وفي ظلِّ التعاطفِ الشعبي الكبير معهم نتيجة الذي يتعرَّضون له فإنَّ النسبة يمكن أنَّ تكون في هذا الحدود.

وقال العريان إنَّ الغموضَ والإثارةَ التي يُثيرها البعضُ حول الإخوانِ بين وقتٍ وآخر سببها الأساسي الحظر الرسمي لهم، وأضاف: لا مبررَ إطلاقًا للخوفِ من الإخوانِ فهم منتشرون في كافةِ أنحاءِ مصر، كما أنهم يعرضون أنفسهم كأشخاصٍ وبرامج على الشعبِ في أية انتخاباتٍ نزيهةٍ أو غير نزيهةٍ تشهدها مصر، وبالتالي فبإمكانِ أي مواطنٍ أن يتصل بمَن يشاءُ من الإخوانِ ليتعرَّف على أفكارِهم ويقتنع أو لا يقتنع.

ونفى القيادي الإخواني أن تكون هناك اتصالات قد تمَّت في الفترةِ الأخيرة بين الإخوان والحزب الوطني قائلاً: إنَّ تصريحاتِ الدكتور حبيب قد حُرِّفت، وأكد أنَّ التنسيق بين الإخوان وأحزاب المعارضة مستمرٌ، رافضًا القول بأن الإخوان يستعلون على الآخرين.

وأكد العريان أن العلاقة بين الإخوان والأقباط تاريخية ولا يمكن لأحد التشكيك فيها والدليل على هذا أننا رشحنا جمال أسعد على قائمتنا في انتخابات 87، وأرجع العريان عدم وجود مرشح قبطي ضمن قائمة الإخوان الحالية إلى أنَّ الانتخابات الآن تجري بالفردي وبالتالي فإنَّ الشخصَ المقتنع بأفكار الجماعة عليه أن يتقدم للترشيح باسمها.

وأشار العريان إلى أن الإخوان يرفضون التوريث، ولذلك فإنهم لا يقبلون التعديل الدستوري لمادة 76 الذي يعتبر كارثة دستورية بكافة المقاييس، وطالب جمال مبارك بأن يقدم صياغة جديدة لهذه المادة قائلاً: "من حق الإخوان كقوة سياسية أن تسعى لتداول السلطة، وفي ظل هذا إذا سمح المناخ العام بمرشح من الإخوان للرئاسة فما المانع".

وكشف العريان على أن الطريقة التي تم إلقاء القبض عليه بها لم يكن ما يبررها على الإطلاق؛ حيث تم استخدام قوات مكافحة الشغب التي قال رئيسها إنه كانت لديه أوامر بإطلاق النار في حالة وجود أي رد فعل، وطالب العريان كافة الشرفاء بالوقوف معًا ضد الحملة التي تشن الآن ضد الحبس الاحتياطي.*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*بداية انا لست عضو فى اى حزب لأنى وحتى الأن لا أرى للأحزاب دور فعال فى الشارع المصرى بل اننا لانعرف اسماء كل الأحزاب المصرية . ودور اعضاء مجلس الشعب الموقريين كان تمرير القوانين ثم السعى للحصول على امتيازات شخصية .*

*انا شايف ان الأنتخابات اللى جاية ستكون مختلفة بس مش كتير . وكويس ان فيه تنسيق لتشكيل جبهة موحدة . بس لازم الجبهة تفضل متحدة بعد نجاح اى من مرشحيها لأن لو اى حزب استقل بمرشحيه بعد النجاح فهذا يعنى انهم سيكونون اقلية اما فى حالة استمرار اتحادهم يمكن يشكلوا جبهة معارضة فعلية .* 


*ياريت الحزب الوطنى لا يسارع بضم المنشقين عنه فى حالة نجاحهم كما حدث فى الأنتخابات السابقة .*


*على فكرة لا الحزب الوطنى ولا باقى الأحزاب لهم وجود بين عامة الشعب والمرشحين فى الأحياء الشعبية يعتمدون فى نجاحهم على تربيطات مع اكابر الحياء والعائلات .*

----------


## الصعيدي

*مرشحة الإخوان المسلمين في حوار مع
إسلام أون لاين*

**
*الدكتورة "مكارم الديري" واحدة من الناشطات الإسلاميات البارزات في مجال الدعوة الإسلامية، ولها اهتمامات واسعة النطاق بقضايا المرأة والأسرة المسلمة، بجانب عملها كأستاذة للأدب العربي بجامعة الأزهر. 
وهي المرشحة النسائية الوحيدة عن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين في الانتخابات التشريعية المصرية المزمع عقدها في نوفمبر 2005، وفي دائرة هي الأكثر سخونة على الدوام في شمال القاهرة. 
شبكة "إسلام أون لاين.نت" التقت بها فتحدثت عن مشوارها في العمل العام، وعن ظروف ترشيحها من قبل جماعة الإخوان، وعن برنامجها الانتخابي الذي يهتم بالمرأة المصرية مسلمة كانت أو قبطية. 

المشوار السياسي 
**قبل ترشيحك لعضوية مجلس الشعب.. هل كان لك نشاط في العمل العام؟
نعم، لي نشاطات مختلفة؛ فأنا عضوة اللجنة الإسلامية العالمية للمرأة والطفل، وعضوة رابطة الأدب الإسلامي. كما أقوم ببعض الجهود في العمل الدعوي من أجل إزالة الشبهات التي يثيرها المغرضون حول الإسلام، وأحاول بقدر استطاعتي الكتابة في مجلات المرأة والطفل حتى نصل لحياة أسرية سليمة تتفق مع منهج الإسلام ومبادئه. 
**ولكن الترشح للمجالس النيابية يتطلب وعيا وخبرة بممارسة العمل السياسي، ومن هنا نسأل: هل سبق لك الترشح في انتخابات سابقة كانتخابات المجالس المحلية مثلا؟ 
لا، لم يسبق لي الدخول في أي انتخابات قبل ترشيحي لانتخابات مجلس الشعب المقبلة؛ لأن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين التي أنتمي إليها محاصرة داخل مصر، وليست حرة الحركة، تضعها السلطات دائما في مواضع الشبهات؛ ولذا فدخولنا أي انتخابات يكون بحساب دقيق جدا، ومن هذا المنطلق لم تسنح لي فرصة الدخول في أي انتخابات من أي نوع طوال حياتي. 
**إذن هل يعني دخولك الانتخابات هذه المرة أن ثمة انفراجة قائمة في تعامل الدولة معكم؟ 
-كل ما أستطيع قوله في هذا الإطار هو أننا نسمع ليل نهار عن رياح الديمقراطية التي هبت على مصر، ونسمع عن الحريات السياسية التي تطالب الدولة المواطنين بالتمتع بها -وكأنهم هم الذين أعرضوا عن مباشرة حقوقهم بمحض إرادتهم- فضلا عن الوعود والتطمينات المتلاحقة من قبل المسئولين على أن الانتخابات التشريعية القادمة ستتم في نزاهة، ومن دون أدنى تزوير. 
ووفق كل هذه المعطيات قررت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الدفع بي في انتخابات مجلس الشعب المقبلة التي نعتبرها اختبارا حقيقيا لمصداقية الحكومة فيما يخص توسيعها هامش الحريات وتعهدها بنزاهة العملية الانتخابية، ومسألة الانفراجة التي تتحدث عنها ستتحدد على مدى التزام الحكومة بما قطعته على نفسها من وعود الحرية والديمقراطية. 
**ذكرت أنك لم تدخلي أي انتخابات من قبل، إذن فكيف تم إعدادك وتأهيلك سياسيا لدخول معترك الانتخابات التشريعية المقبلة؟ 
- تم تأهيلي سياسيا من خلال حصولي على مجموعة من الدورات التدريبية التي أهلتني لإدارة الحملات الانتخابية، منها دورات في مهارات الاتصال، ودورات في إستراتجيات الإقناع والتخاطب مع الآخر، ودورات أخرى متخصصة في علم التفاوض. 
كما حصلت على دورة تدريبية تأهيلية للمرشحات لمجلس الشعب نظمها المركز المصري لحقوق المرأة، ومن هنا فأنا مستعدة تماما لخوض العمل السياسي دون أدنى قلق. 
من الأدب للسياسة 
**أنت أستاذة للأدب العربي في جامعة الأزهر، وبداية ظهورك في العمل السياسي كانت من أصعب أبوابه حيث الانتخابات التشريعية وشراستها، ومن هنا ألا ترين أن الخطاب الديني ما يزال غالبا عليك رغم احترافك السياسة التي تحتاج لخطاب مختلف؟ 
- خطابي ليس دينيا فقط كما يتصور البعض، هو مزيج بين الديني والسياسي، وما دامت مرجعيتنا كإخوان مسلمين هي الإسلام، ومشروعنا الإصلاحي يتخذ من القرآن دستورا؛ فبديهي جدا عند حديثي في أي أمر من أمور الحياة أن تجد الخطاب الديني حيا وحاضرا على لساني؛ لأننا نتوخى مرضاة الله في كل عمل من أعمالنا، وبالتالي فالخطاب الديني والخطاب السياسي لدينا صنوان لارتباط بعضهما ببعض. 
وأود أن أشير في هذا الصدد إلى أن دراستي وتخصصي في الأدب والنقد ساهما بشكل كبير في أن تنمَّى لدي العقلية الناقدة؛ الأمر الذي ساعدني على تكون لدي رؤية ثاقبة وتفكير ناقد واع، ومن ثم فلهذا التخصص فوائد لا تتعارض مع أدائي السياسي. 
**هل تعتقدين أن ترشيح جماعة الإخوان المسلمين لك لدخول الانتخابات التشريعية المقبلة قد جاء كمحاولة منها لتحسين صورتها بخصوص تهميشها المرأة على صعيد المراكز القيادية فيها كما هو مشاع عنها؟ 
-هذا الكلام محض افتراء؛ لأن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين منذ بواكير نشأتها لها نظم وقواعد تدعم المرأة، وتعطيها حقوقها في كافة المجالات، وليس أدل على ذلك من تولي زينب الغزالي -يرحمها الله- لجمعية الفتيات المسلمات منذ عصر بعيد؛ وبالتالي فإن ترشيحي لانتخابات مجلس الشعب هذا العام جاء في إطاره الصحيح والمنطقي، كما كان ترشيح أختي "جيهان الحلفاوي" في انتخابات عام 2000. وللعلم فالجماعة قد كانت تنوي ترشيح 4 سيدات في هذه الدورة، إلا أن ثلاثا منهن اعتذرن لظروفهن العائلية والأسرية، ووافقت أنا. 
**ما دامت الأمور على هذا النحو فلماذا لم نر أي كادر نسائي في مكتب الإرشاد أو في مجلس شورى الجماعة؟ 
لأننا ببساطة شديدة تربينا داخل جماعة الإخوان على أن عملنا دعوي ورسالي يهدف إلى إصلاح المجتمع على مرجعية ومنهجية إسلامية؛ وبالتالي فلا نلتفت إلى من هو القائد فينا ومن المقود، فضلا عن أن الأعباء التنظيمية ليست بالأمر الهين كما يتخيل البعض؛ فهي تحتاج إلى الوقت والمجهود الوفيرين، والنساء عليهن أعباء أسرية لها الأولوية؛ ومن ثم فلم تفكر أي سيدة من الإخوان في اعتلاء منصب قيادي، لأنه لا يمثل هدفا تسعى لأجله.

حقوق المحجبات 
**بمناسبة الظروف الأسرية، هل وجدت في ترشيحك للانتخابات ما يتعارض مع دورك داخل أسرتك؟ 
الحقيقة أنني مهيأة أكثر من أي وقت مضى في حياتي للعمل السياسي؛ لأنني أديت رسالتي مع أبنائي الستة بعد وفاة والدهم -يرحمه الله- فكلهم تزوجوا عدا أصغرهم، وهو طالب بكلية الهندسة، وللعلم كلهم عارضوا موضوع ترشيحي للانتخابات ودخولي العمل السياسي؛ خوفا عليّ من أعبائها، لكنني أقنعتهم بأن هذا عمل رسالي وإصلاحي يمليه عليّ واجبي تجاه ديني وأمتي. 
**اهتماماتك بالمجال الأسري العام تجعلنا نسألك عن موقع الأسرة المصرية على خارطة برنامجك الانتخابي؟ 
- الأسرة المصرية والحفاظ على تماسكها من أهم أولويات برنامجي، وذلك من خلال محاربة بعض مقررات مؤتمر بكين وملحقاته المخالفة للشريعة الإسلامية، والحال مثله في برنامج الصحة الإنجابية الذي يريدون تدريسه لبناتنا في المرحلة الإعدادية رغم عدم حاجتهن إليه؛ لأنه مصمم أساسا للبنات الأوربيات اللائي يُقمن علاقات جنسية خارج إطار الزواج، وخطورته على بناتنا أنه سيعرِّفهن أشياء لا يصح أن يعرفنها في هذه السن. 
ومن الأمور الأخرى التي أريد الوقوف أمامها والتي تهدد استقرار الأسرة المصرية المطالبات المتزايدة من قبل البعض بالسماح للزوجة المصرية من أن تسافر دون إذن زوجها؛ لأنه أمر يخالف الشريعة الإسلامية ومنظومتنا الحضارية، وهنا أؤكد أن الإسلام عندما أعطى القوامة للرجل لم يكن بغرض استخدامها في التسلط على المرأة، لكنها مسئولية سيحاسبه الله عليها يوم القيامة. 
**رفعت شعار "القضاء على أشكال التمييز الذي تتعرض له المحجبات في مصر" والمتمثل في حرمانهن من العمل في بعض القطاعات مثل التلفزيون الحكومي، وقطاع السياحة.. هل ترين أن هذا الأمر من ضمن أولويات الأسرة المصرية في الوقت الراهن؟ 
- نعم، يأتي هذا الأمر ضمن أولويات المرأة المصرية في الوقت الراهن؛ لأن منع المحجبة من العمل في بعض القطاعات اضطهاد وتمييز ضدها، وأمر يعوق حريتها في ممارسة شعائرها الدينية، والحجاب فرض كما نعلم، وليس رمزا دينيا، فإذا كنا ندافع عن حق المرأة المسلمة في الغرب في ارتداء الحجاب؛ فما بالنا نحن في مصر الأزهر؟!. 
وأود أن أؤكد في هذا الإطار على أنني سأدافع عن حقوق المرأة القبطية أيضا وفق ما تقرره لها عقيدتها، حيث إن اهتمامي بالمرأة والأسرة المصرية عام، لا فرق فيه بين امرأة وأخرى. 

الحملة الانتخابية 
**نقلت عنك إحدى وكالات الأنباء قولك: "من المهم جدا أن يكون الإنسان الذي يمثل الناس على تقوى وخشية من الله حتى يستطيع القيام بمصالحهم".. هل نفهم من هذا التصريح أنك تقدمين نفسك للناس باعتبارك الأتقى؟ وإذا كان الأمر كذلك فكيف حكمت على منافسيك بأنهم غير أتقياء؟ 
- مبدئيا أنا لا قول إنني أتقى من أحد، ولكن برنامجي الانتخابي القائم على إصلاح المجتمع من منطلقات ومرجعيات إسلامية يؤكد سعينا للتقوى؛ فنحن لا نتاجر بالوعود الانتخابية، ولا نبحث عن عرَض الدنيا الزائل من وراء عضوية مجلس الشعب، كل ما نريده مصلحة هذا الوطن ومصلحة هذا الشعب، من خلال مشروع إصلاحي ذي مرجعية إسلامية، أما من يحاولون تحقيق مآرب شخصية من وراء هذا المنصب فالناس تعرفهم تمام المعرفة. 
**تذكرين مرارا أن العشوائيات المنتشرة في محيط دائرتك الانتخابية ستكون على رأس أولوياتك في حال فوزك.. فكيف ستحققين ذلك؟ 
- الشيء الذي لا يعرفه الناس -وبعض المسئولين- أن حي "مدينة نصر" يضم أحياء عشوائية من أكبر العشوائيات في مصر؛ حيث إن المشهور عنه أنه المنطقة الراقية، ومعقل الأثرياء، ومن هنا جاء نسيان المناطق المهمشة والعشوائية بها، ولذا ففي حال فوزي سأبذل قصارى جهدي لزيادة عدد المدارس والمستشفيات بها، ناهيك عن البنية التحتية من مياه وصرف صحي وغيرها من الخدمات التي ستحسن مستوى المعيشة الآدمية لهؤلاء المواطنين البسطاء الذين لا ينظر إليهم أحد.*

----------


## الصعيدي

> *بداية انا لست عضو فى اى حزب لأنى وحتى الأن لا أرى للأحزاب دور فعال فى الشارع المصرى بل اننا لانعرف اسماء كل الأحزاب المصرية . ودور اعضاء مجلس الشعب الموقريين كان تمرير القوانين ثم السعى للحصول على امتيازات شخصية .*
> 
> *انا شايف ان الأنتخابات اللى جاية ستكون مختلفة بس مش كتير . وكويس ان فيه تنسيق لتشكيل جبهة موحدة . بس لازم الجبهة تفضل متحدة بعد نجاح اى من مرشحيها لأن لو اى حزب استقل بمرشحيه بعد النجاح فهذا يعنى انهم سيكونون اقلية اما فى حالة استمرار اتحادهم يمكن يشكلوا جبهة معارضة فعلية .* 
> 
> 
> *ياريت الحزب الوطنى لا يسارع بضم المنشقين عنه فى حالة نجاحهم كما حدث فى الأنتخابات السابقة .*
> 
> 
> *على فكرة لا الحزب الوطنى ولا باقى الأحزاب لهم وجود بين عامة الشعب والمرشحين فى الأحياء الشعبية يعتمدون فى نجاحهم على تربيطات مع اكابر الحياء والعائلات .*


*أستاذي الفاضل .. والدالصاعق والفكر .. شرفتنا بمرورك العطر .. وأشكرك كل الشكر على المشاركة في هذا الموضوع
الواقع إن الحالة السياسية في مصر  تعيش مأساة لجنة الأحزاب .. واللجنة دي فرضت الحراسة بشكل ما على إرادة الشعب .. وحرمت فئات كتير من الشعب من حرية تشكيل الأحزاب .. الحرية اللي كفلها الدستور وقيدها النظام الحاكم تحت أي مسمى من المسميات .. الوضع ده هو السبب في الأحزاب الكرتونية اللي بتشكل ما يعرف في مصر بالديكور الديموقراطي .. الهزلي
أتمنى فعلا أن تشهد هذه الانتخابات جديدا وأن يظل التحالف قويا .. عشان نقدر نعيش المعارضة القوية الفاعلة .. يمكن ده يحرك الركود السياسي المسيطر على البلاد من زمان
أتفق مع حضرتك ان نسبة كبيرة من الأصوات بتعتمد على العصبيات والعائلات .. وإن البرامج الحزبية لا تغني كثيرا في هذا الشأن نتيجة لضعف الأحزاب وهامشيتها .. بس ياترى مين تتصور حضرتك القوة ذات الشعبية والتأثير في الشارع السياسي فعليا ؟؟
أشكرك أستاذي الفاضل على حضورك ومشاركتك .. وتقبل تحياتي*

----------


## حسام عمر

فى تصريح غريب نشر اليوم 


ان الحزب الوطنى نزل 6 مرشحين   ضعاف وغير محبوبين فى 6 دوائر انتخابيه لصالح حزب الوفد


وعندى المئات من علامات الاستفهام



وصدق الظن فى العباسيه عندما رشحو للفئات ابن النائب الاسبق المكروه من الاهالى


هل هى مجامله لنائب الوفد الذى ذكر ان مصر ليس فيها اى تفرقه فى المعامله


بين المسيحى والمسلم للجنه حقوق الانسان الامريكيه


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## المفكر

*حتى الآن مشفناش الأحزاب وقفت مع بعضها
فين التحالف المزعوم
فين مرشحينه
الوجوه الانتخابية هيا هيا 
المرشحين هما هما
مفيش غير الوطني وشوية عبده مشتاق
كنت أحب أشوف مشاركة جاده من الأحزاب
لكن بدلا منهم وجدنا تواجدالإخوان بقوة وبصراحة لم نراها من مرشحي الإخوان من قبل
فهل يدعو ذلك للكثير من علامات الإستفهام والتعجب أم ماذا
وشكرا ليك يا أبو يحي على الموضوع الجميل ده*

----------


## atefhelal

*أنا جربت التيار الإسلامى فى نقابة المهندسين رفعوا المعاش من 120 جنيه شهريا إلى 200 جنيه فى سنة واحدة ، عملوا نظام الكفالة الإجتماعية .. عملوا البطاقة العلاجية ، عملوا إعانة بطالة للخريجين الجدد ، عملوا نظام القرض الحسن .. ثم وضعت الحكومة النقابة تحت الحراسة ومازالت منذ أكثر من عشر سنوات .. وتجمدت الخدمات التى قدمها التيار الإسلامى للمهندسين وتقلص بعضها أو تم إلغائه.. بل وتم استنزاف أموال النقابة لغير صالح أعضائها ..*

----------


## ابن البلد

الحقيقة أنا مليش في الإنتخابات كتير 
ومش بشعر بوجود أي فروقات بتحصل لما بيجي مرشح حزب وطني أو مرشح مستقل
أوتيار إسلامي
كل اللي بعرفه 
أن في الآخر بعد ما بيوصلوا للمجلس
بيقلبوا حسب وطني في الأخر

----------


## R17E

الموضوع كبير  ::  
و للإخوان في المجلس القادم من 50 - 60 مقعد سمعت هذا الكلام من مصدر واصل ... من فترة 
و بعدها كل الشواهد تؤكد ذلك 
كمال الشاذلي يقول بأن الاخوان تيار لا يستهان به  ::  
تحت لافته كل مرشح كلمة مرشح الاخوان 
علي الرغم من أنها تهمة بالإنتماء لتيار محظور
عموما الاخوان سيحققون مكاسب بضغط من أمريكا 
و نسبة الوطني .... التي لا يجب مطلقا أن تزيد أو تتساوي مع نسبة القائد الملهم لن تتجاوز 75%بما في ذلك الذين سيعاودون من المستقلين 
أيضا أمريكا تضغط لمنح الاقباط وضع أفضل 
هل تسأل أحد لماذا؟
لماذا تضغط أمريكا لصالح الاخوان ... و لصالح الاقباط؟؟؟ :Confused:

----------


## الصعيدي

من الواضج من رؤيتي للوضع في اسكندرية ان فعلا فيه تنسيق وتحالف بين القوى الوطنية المعارضة للحزب الوطني .. تقريبا مافيش مرشحين للأحزاب أو الإخوان مرشحين نفسهم في دواير ضد بعض .. وده هيخلي فيه فرصة كويسة لنجاح أكبر عدد من المعارضة على اختلاف فئاتها لدخول المجلس على حساب مرشحي الحزب الوطني.
أعتقد فعلا ان فيه فرصة كويسة لجماعة الإخوان للدفع بعدد كبير من مرشحيها للمجلس نظرا لتاريخها المعروف في العمل الاجتماعي والنقابي كا أشار الأستاذ عاطف .. وكان ليهم تجربة مقبولة عند فئات كثيرة من الشعب .. وكانت دايما المشكلة في انتخابات مجلس الشعب هي المواجهة الأمنية بين الحكومة ومرشحي الجماعة واللي اختفت تقريبا المرة دي .. أو على الأقل ده اللي باين من الهدوء الأمني في الشارع تجاه المرشحين ودعاياتهم ومؤتمراتهم ومسيراتهم .. غير السنوات اللي فاتت وكان دايما فيه مواجهات بين الأمن وأعمال الدعاية للمرشحين الإخوانيين بالذات .. البعض يفسر ده بإنه ضغط من أمريكا لصالح الإخوان .. وإن كنت شخصيا لا أعتقد إن أمريكا بتضغط لصالح الإخوان - لإن لو كان كده كانت ضغطت فعلا أيام المظاهرات الضخمة ضد إعادة ترشيح حسني مبارك - فالمعلوم أن أمريكا لا تقبل ببديل ذي مرجعية إسلامية .. ولكن أعتقد إن الإخوان كجماعة مخضرمة في العمل السياسي قد استفادوا من هامش الحرية الذي تم فرضه على النظام المصري واستعادوا بعض حقوقهم في العمل السياسي باسم الجماعة بدلا من اسم التيار الإسلامي .. لإن من المعلوم ان حظر الجماعة تم في عهد عبد الناصر دون أي حيثيات قانونية وتم بناء على محاكمات عسكرية كنوع من تصفية الحسابات بين مجلس قيادة الثورة والجماعة

----------


## المفكر

*كلنا نأمل بتواجد قوى لقوى سياسية متعددة بالشارع المصرى، تواجد فعلي مش بس صورة، لكن أنا لم أرى إلا شعارات للأحزاب ولم أرى مرشحين من هذا التكتل، لم أرى إلا مرشحين الإخوان اللذين أعلنوا عن أنفسهم بقوة في جميع أنحاء الجمهورية كما هو واضح وبعض المرشحين من حزب الغد، المهم اللي هينجح نشوفه بعدالانتخابات.
أنا الديره اللي أنا فيها أعضاء مجلس الشعب مبيظهروش حتى نايمين*

----------


## محمد حسنى مبارك

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ انظر هنا  حينما اعلنتها مبادرة من محافظة المنوفية الارض الطيبة وجعلتها مبادرة اصلاح شامل فى مجال الانتخابات الرئاسية ونتخابات مجلس الشعب  والمعارضة موجودة بالفعل  حيث عدد المرشحين للانتخابات مجلس الشعب بلغ عددهم نحو 4444 منهم444 مرشح للحزب الوطنى او الحزب الحاكم ولكن 4000 مرشح مرشح للمعارضة وهذا يعنى ان المعارضة فى مصر الان صارت قوة موجودة با لفعل  وهى نهج او تحول فعلى للتغيير نحو المسيرة التى يسير عليها الاصلاح فالاصلاح مطلوب فى كافة الاجهزة فمعآ من اجل مستقبل افضل لمصرنا العزيزة............
الدكتور\ ابراهيم عوارة  مرشح لمجلس الشعب 2005 فئات مستقل رمز السيارة عن دائراة طنطا واحد افراد المعارضة  محارب الفساد والمفسدين...............
ألاعلامى \ جلال جابر عوارة فئات مستقل رمز المفتاح لمجلس الشعب 2005 عن دائراة طنطا وهو احد افراد المعارضة القوية .. لن ننظر للمستقبل بعيون الماضى                  
مع تحيات\ محمد حسنى مبارك

----------


## أحمد المليجي

> الموضوع كبير  
> أيضا أمريكا تضغط لمنح الاقباط وضع أفضل 
> هل تسأل أحد لماذا؟
> لماذا تضغط أمريكا لصالح الاخوان ... و لصالح الاقباط؟؟؟


الكلام دي بالنسبة للعقول السطحية شبة مستحيل لكن دي فعلا الحقيقة 
و انا مش بستبعد ابدا يكون تمويل الدعاية الانتخابية  للاخوان من امريكا و دي مش جديد عليهم بالعكس دي العادي بتاعهم
اما ليه امريكا بتعمل كدة ف احنا لو نبص ناحية الشرق شوية هنلاقي الاجابة جايه لوحدها 



> من الواضج من رؤيتي للوضع في اسكندرية ان فعلا فيه تنسيق وتحالف بين القوى الوطنية المعارضة للحزب الوطني .. تقريبا مافيش مرشحين للأحزاب أو الإخوان مرشحين نفسهم في دواير ضد بعض .. وده هيخلي فيه فرصة كويسة لنجاح أكبر عدد من المعارضة على اختلاف فئاتها لدخول المجلس على حساب مرشحي الحزب الوطني


اخي الاستاذ محمد ... صدقني جبهة المعارضة الوطنية دي هتفشل هتفشل 
هم بيحاولوا يظهروا انهم اتفقوا خلاص وان كل حاجة بقت حليب ياقشطة .. بس من يومين كنت بسمع البي بي سي اون لاين و كان في اتصال باحدي اعضاء جماعة الاخوان المشتركة في التحالف و  قال انهم اتفقوا علي كل حاجة الا حاجة واحدة بس مهمة جدا جدا " من وجه نظرهم" و هي لازم يكون الشعار للتحالف الاسلام هم الحل  طبعا دي سذاجة "كأنة بيقول اتفقنا علي كل حاجة الا لون اليفط " فمعني كدة ان الاختلافات موجودة
و صدقني الصدام بين الاخوان و التجمع هيحصل هيحصل

----------


## أحمد المليجي

نقطتين نسيت اقولهم عن حكاية تحالف القوي المعارضة 
و الاولي هي ان من الاول خالص كان الوفد رافض انضمام حزب الغد (ماهو لعب عيال بقي ) لانة طبعا في نظرهم انة منشق عن الحزب فلما تقدم ايمن نور بالطلب للانضمام لهذا التحالف بالطبع تم رفض الطلب بحجة الانشقاقات و الصراعات التي تحدث بداخل الحزب 
النقطة الثانية : من قراء الكتاب الذي قام بتأليفة د/ رفعت السعيد عن الاخوان هيعرف ان رابع المستحيلات حدوث اتفاق بينهم او تحالف حتي لو تظاهر الجانبين بذلك " مش متذكر حالين اسم الكتاب "
_____________________________________________
نقطة اخيرة 
تختلف الشعارات و يبقي الهدف واحد .... الوصول للسلطة 
هذا يتكلم باسم الشعب وما هو منهم و ذاك يتكلم باسم الدين و ما هي الا وسيلة للجذب و التلاعب بمشاعر الناس و اخر يتكلم باسم العبور للمستقبل وما يتحرك خطوة واحدة للامام
و ما بين هذا و ذاك يبقي في مكنون الصدور كرسي السلطة و ليذهب الشعب للجحيم

----------


## ahmedab216

*مساء الخير إخواني الأعزاء
تهنئتي لك أخي الصعيدي علي هذا الموضوع .
إنني أري أن من أهم أهداف الانتخابات البرلمانية, أن يكون مبدأ تداول السلطة متوفرا لدي أولي الأمر...
لن نصبح في مصاف الدول الديموقراطية ما بين ليلة و ضحاها....فلأمر يستلزم الصبر لسنوات قد تتراوح ما بين العشرة و الخمسة عشرة عاما, أي حتي يطمئن الناخب الي أن صوته له دور حقيقي و فعلي في إختيار النائب الصالح من وجهة نظره ليمثله في مجلس الشعب, أو بمعني أدق في إختيار ممثل الحزب الذي يتماشي مع أفكاره و مبادئه.
فمازالت العصبيات و القبليات و العشائرية هي التي تسير عليها الانتخابات في مصر, أو تدخل القوة المالية في المناطق الفقيرة.
و حتي يأمن المواطن الي نزاهة و أمانة العملية الانتخابية, فسيظل الغالبية محجمين عن المشاركة الي ان تتوفر الثقة لديهم في جدوي تصويتهم.
كما تلاحظ لي,ان النسبة الاعظم من المثقفين ليس لهم أصوات انتخابية,و ايضا بسبب أزمة الثقة. و اعتقد انها مسألة وقت ثم سيشارك الجميع.
الموضوع ممتع و الافكار تتزاحم في رأسي مما قد يفقدني التركيز علي نقاط محددة..فعذرا
أيضا...لماذا يخشي الكثيرين من الاخوان المسلمين؟؟
إنهم لم يحصلوا علي الفرصة الحقيقية في اجهزة الاعلام بانواعها لعرض أهدافهم و مبادئهم..
أخي العزيز الصعيدي...إستمتعت بالمشاركة في موضوعك الرائع...و لي عودة أخري إن شاء الله*

----------


## الصعيدي

*اللي فهمته من موضوع التحالف أو الائتلاف بين قوى المعارضة هو التنسيق بين المرشحين في الدوائر الانتخابية .. ما اظنش ان فيه أي جهة من الجهات اتكلمت عن تحالف في الرؤى السياسية أو العمل كجبهة واحدة .. الموضوع لم يكن أكثر من تفاهم بين قوى المعارضة لعدم تفتيت الأصوات.
طبعا لو تطور مستوى التفاهم إلى العمل كجبهة واحدة بحد أدنى من الثوابت بين الاتجاهات السياسية والفكرية المختلفة يبقى شيء جميل جدا .. ولكن بيتهيألي ده ممكن يكون بعد الانتخابات وحسب قوة كل حزب في البرلمان الجديد .. ولكن لو على المستوى الحالي وهو التنسيق في الدوائر بين المرشحين فمن خلال رؤيتي بالاسكندرية شايف ان التنسيق تم فعلا .. ومافيش تضارب بين مرشحي المعارضة.*

----------


## الصعيدي

> *مساء الخير إخواني الأعزاء
> تهنئتي لك أخي الصعيدي علي هذا الموضوع .
> إنني أري أن من أهم أهداف الانتخابات البرلمانية, أن يكون مبدأ تداول السلطة متوفرا لدي أولي الأمر...
> لن نصبح في مصاف الدول الديموقراطية ما بين ليلة و ضحاها....فلأمر يستلزم الصبر لسنوات قد تتراوح ما بين العشرة و الخمسة عشرة عاما, أي حتي يطمئن الناخب الي أن صوته له دور حقيقي و فعلي في إختيار النائب الصالح من وجهة نظره ليمثله في مجلس الشعب, أو بمعني أدق في إختيار ممثل الحزب الذي يتماشي مع أفكاره و مبادئه.
> فمازالت العصبيات و القبليات و العشائرية هي التي تسير عليها الانتخابات في مصر, أو تدخل القوة المالية في المناطق الفقيرة.
> و حتي يأمن المواطن الي نزاهة و أمانة العملية الانتخابية, فسيظل الغالبية محجمين عن المشاركة الي ان تتوفر الثقة لديهم في جدوي تصويتهم.
> كما تلاحظ لي,ان النسبة الاعظم من المثقفين ليس لهم أصوات انتخابية,و ايضا بسبب أزمة الثقة. و اعتقد انها مسألة وقت ثم سيشارك الجميع.
> الموضوع ممتع و الافكار تتزاحم في رأسي مما قد يفقدني التركيز علي نقاط محددة..فعذرا
> أيضا...لماذا يخشي الكثيرين من الاخوان المسلمين؟؟
> ...


*أشكرك جدا على مشاركتك القيمة أخي أحمد .. أتمنى إن الناس تبدأ تحس بمسئوليتها عن إصلاح البلد وتتحمل هذه المسئولية .. زهقنا ان كل انتخابات الناس تقول يا عم هيزوروها هيزوروها ويتغطى وينام ويحط راسه في الرمل لحد ما مليارات البلد اتنهبت واحنا اللي هنجني مرارة الفساد اللي عمال يزيد يوم ورا يوم.
تاريخ الاخوان المسلمين في العمل الوطني معروف .. ومدى علمي إن الطبقة المثقفة الممثلة في النقابات المهنية وآخرها نقابة المحامين هذا العام مازالت تعطي ثقتها لمرشحي الاخوان بناء على أداء عشرين سنة تقريبا أثبت مرشحو الجماعة فيها أنهم أهل لهذه الثقة .. ولو بعض الناس ظن إن الناس بتنتخب الجماعة عشان بترفع شعارات دينية فقط فبيتهيألي إن الكلام مش هينطبق على النقابات التي تضم النخبة المثقفة والواعية .. وعشان كده الحكومة حطت أغلب النفابات تحت الحراسة ووقفت الانتخابات لحين إشعار آخر .. بيتهيألي إن العزلة السياسية والإعلامية المفروضة على الإخوان ليها دور كبير في تخوف الناس منهم .. ولو سمح ليهم بالعمل تحت مظلة رسمية ممكن الناس تتعرف عليهم أكتر وساعتها ممكن الحكم عليهم يكون أكثر دقة
أشكرك أخي الكريم مرة أخرى على المشاركة .. وتقبل تحياتي*

----------


## الصعيدي

*في أحدث صيحة للتزوير: الوطني يجند الآلاف من جنود الأمن المركزي للتصويت في الانتخابات*

جريدة المصريون 
كتب / أحمد حسن بكر : بتاريخ 7 - 11 - 2005 
كشف عدد كبير من المرشحين المستقلين ومرشحو الإخوان بدائرة الجمرك بالإسكندرية في مؤتمر صحفي عقدوه أمس عن واقعة خطيرة قام بها الحزب الوطني في إطار خطته السرية لتزوير الانتخابات البرلمانية التي ستبدأ غداً الأربعاء.
وقال المرشحون إنهم فوجئوا عند استلامهم كشوف الناخبين من مديرية أمن الإسكندرية بوجود قيد جامعي لعدد 1177 صوتاً انتخابياً في دائرة الجمرك وأن محال إقامة أصحاب هذه الأصوات قيدت علي العقارين رقم 2 ، 5 في ميدان عرابي بالمنشية.
وقال الأعضاء إن المفاجأة تتمثل في أن هذين العقارين يتكونان من 3 طوابق فقط وشبه خالية تماماً باستثناء وجود ورشة لتصنيع مهمات جنود الشرطة مما يستحيل معه أن يكون أصحاب هذه الأصوات الانتخابية من سكان هذين العقارين.
من جانبها ، أكدت مصادر مطلعة لـ " المصريون " أن الحزب الوطني لجأ إلي قيد جماعي لجنود الأمن المركزي في كل المحافظات في الكشوف الانتخابية وذلك في الدوائر التي يواجه فيها مرشحو الوطني منافسة كبيرة وذلك في إطار خطة الحزب لتزوير الانتخابات لصالح مرشحيه.
وقالت المصادر إنه سيتم الدفع بجنود الأمن المركزي في الساعات الأولي بملابس مدنية للتصويت حتى لا يكتشف أمرهم. ورجحت تلك المصادر أن تكون الأصوات الـ 1177 التي تم قيدها جماعياً بدائرة الجمرك من جنود الأمن المركزي.
وأشارت المصادر أيضا إلى وجود عمليات قيد جامعي لأصوات عمال شركات العامرية للغزل والنسيج وستيا وفستيا والعربية المتحدة للغزل وأبو قير للأسمدة وشركات البترول ضمن الكشوف الانتخابية للإسكندرية رغم أنهم من محافظات البحيرة وكفر الشيخ وغيرها.
وقالت المصادر إن الحزب الوطني تمكن من قيد هذه الأصوات بمساعدة السيد راشد رئيس إتحاد نقابات عمال مصر بالمخالفة للقانون وقد أعلن مرشحو الجمرك المستقلون المتضررون من عملية القيد الجماعي رفع دعاوى قضائية ضد وزير الداخلية والعدل لإلغاء عمليات القيد الجماعي ، وإحالة المسئولين عنها للتحقيق مؤكدين أن دائرة الجمرك والمنشية لم تشهد في أي من انتخابات سابقة إقبالاً زاد عن 2000 صوت انتخابي.
في سياق آخر ، طلب الدكتور سعد الدقاق الأمين العام للحزب الوطني بالإسكندرية في رسالة سرية بعث بها إلي لجنة السياسات بضرورة تدخل اللجنة لدعم مرشحي الحزب بالإسكندرية بشتى السبل نظراً للمنافسة الشديدة التي يواجها مرشحو الحزب من المستقلين وجماعة الإخوان.
وتأتي هذه الاستغاثة من أمين الوطني بعد أن قام 5 من أمناء الدوائر بالإسكندرية بتقديم استقالات نهائية وإعلان انشقاقهم علي الحزب الوطني وهم د. كرم الكردي أمين دائرة الرمل وعلي سيف أمين دائرة المنتزه وناشد المالكي أمين دائرة الجمرك وصبري عبد الصبور أمين عام دائرة غربال وحسن خير الله أمين دائرة الدخيلة.
وعلي جانب آخر ، تصدر محكمة القضاء الإداري صباح اليوم الثلاثاء حكمها في الطعون المقدمة ضد مرشحي الحزب الوطني والمستقلين بشأن شرط الخدمة العسكرية والجنسية المزورة، حيث تم الطعن علي خالد أبو إسماعيل مرشح الوطني عن دائرة الرمل لكونه فلسطيني الأصل ولم يؤد الخدمة العسكرية ، 
كما تم الطعن علي كل من د. كرم الكردي وصبري عبد الصبور لعدم تأديتهم الخدمة العسكرية.
وقد اختلفت التوقعات حول حكم محكمة القضاء الإداري فالبعض يؤكد أن المحكمة ستصدر أحكاماً ضد المرشحين المطعون عليهم رغم تأجيل المحكمة للنطق بالحكم ثلاث مرات.
والبعض الأخر يؤكد أن المحكمة ستصدر أحكاماً لصالحهم تمكنهم من خوض الانتخابات خاصة وأن المرشحين المطعون عليهم ما زالوا مستمرين في حملاتهم الانتخابية وكأنهم غير مطعون عليهم.

----------


## حسام عمر

للأسف الأنتخبات غدا


وانا مضطر اسفا انى ادى مرشحى الحزب الوطنى

العمال لانه مميز وخدوم


والفئات  لاسقاط مرشح الوفد 


مرشح الوفد منير فخرى ابو النور

كان من اعظم النواب فى المجلس الماضى

حيث انه يوافق على كل القوانين ولم يقدم اى استجواي

و لم يحضر الى الدائره منذ نجاحه  اى شهر ماضى

وللأسف مرشحى بقيه الاحزاب 

العداله الاجتماعى لن تزيد اصواته عن 100صوت


والتجمع عن 150صوت


اى المنافسه فى العمال بين 3 من الحزب الوطنى

فوزى شاهين العضو من 1985


وعبد الحميد شعلان

وعادل عبد الحميد  وهو عضو بالمحليات

والثلاثه حزب وطنى


والفئات  منير فخرى ابو النور الوفد نائب منذ انتخبات 2000

وشرين احمد فؤاد ابن البرلمانى السابق يرحمه الله

والده كان رئيس لجنه التعليم ونائب عن العباسيه من سنه 1980


وهو عضو بالمحليات

ومحسن حسوبه وهو حزب وطنى ورئيس تقابه فى العباسيه وهو يضمن اصوات اعضاء النقابه


وانا مضطر الى انتخاب كل من فوزى شاهين وشرين احمد فؤاد


حيث لم اجد افضل منهم

----------


## أحمد المليجي

[frame="1 80"]طب انتخب علي تليفزيون ياحسام  "هههههه" طبعا الكل هيفتكرني بهرج 

بس حسام قولهم ان فعلا في مرشح في العباسية اسمة تليفزيون و شكلة حشيش هههههه

>>بالنسبة لدائرة الوايلي <<

هو المؤكد ان منير فخري هيخسر هيخسر دي حتي ملهوش يفط زي الانتخابات الاولي 

و هو زي ماقولت ياحسام الانتخابات شبة محسومة يعني ابن احمد فؤاد و شاهين[/frame]

----------


## الصعيدي

> وانا مضطر الى انتخاب كل من فوزى شاهين وشرين احمد فؤاد
> حيث لم اجد افضل منهم


*كده يا حسام .. لانت صاحبي ولا اعرفك .. ههههههههههه .. ياعم مالك معقد نفسك كده .. اعمل اللي يريح ضميرك وبس .. أهم حاجة تكون مقتنع فعلا باللي بتعمله .. تحياتي ياباشا*

----------


## حسام عمر

لا وحمسك لجنه كمان حخد مبلغ وقدره

----------


## حسام عمر

الف الف مبروك انتخابات ابكره حتكون مزوره

بما انى كنت حمسك لجنه لمرشح الحزب الوطنى


فكانوا بيدونا التعليمات امتى حنزور بكره


فالحمد لله انا خلعت من الموضوع ده

----------


## R17E

> الف الف مبروك انتخابات ابكره حتكون مزوره
> 
> بما انى كنت حمسك لجنه لمرشح الحزب الوطنى
> 
> 
> فكانوا بيدونا التعليمات امتى حنزور بكره
> 
> 
> فالحمد لله انا خلعت من الموضوع ده


إنت فاكر دخول الحمام زي خروجه  ::  

هي يا حبيبي مش المشكله في التزوير ... المشكله في نسبة التزوير  :Confused:  

لما يبقي التزوير نظام منهجي لأمه ... عايز منها إيه بقي :Frown:

----------


## الصعيدي

*القضاء الإداري يرفض منع شعار "الإسلام هو الحل"* 

رفضت محكمة القضاء الإداري أمس الثلاثاء 8/11/2005م- برئاسة المستشار فاروق عبد القادر- الدعوى التي أقامها الدكتور صلاح محمد الزين الأستاذ بمعهد بحوث البترول ضد كلٍّ من حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل مرشح جماعة الإخوان المسلمين في الانتخابات البرلمانية بدائرة الدقي والمستشار محمود أبو الليل وزير العدل بصفته رئيسًا للجنة العليا للانتخابات التشريعية واللواء حبيب العادلي وزير الداخلية بصفته، والتي طالب فيها بإصدار حكم قضائي برفع شعار "الإسلام هو الحل" ومنع استخدام الشعارات الدينية في الدعاية الانتخابية.

وجاء في الدعوى أن استخدام هذا الشعار في الدعاية الانتخابية يخالف أحكام القانون رقم 175 لعام 2005م بتعديل أحكام القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1972 في شأن مجلس الشعب إذ تنص المادة الحادية عشرة منه على أنه يتعين الالتزام في الدعاية الانتخابية بمبادئ الدستور والقانون وقواعد الالتزام بالمحافظة على الوحدة الوطنية، والامتناع عن استخدام الشعارات الدينية علي نحو يسيء إليها، لكن المحكمة أكدت في حكمها المتقدم على أن استخدام الشعار قانوني ولا يتعارض مع قواعد الدعاية الانتخابية.

من جانبه أكد فضيلة النائب الأول للمرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين- الدكتور محمد حبيب- أن شعار "الإسلام هو الحل" ليس مرجعية للإخوان المسلمين فقط؛ ولكنه للشعب المصري بمسلميه وأقباطه، من خلالها يستظل الشعب بكل فئاته بالعدل والحرية والمساواة.

أضاف حبيب في تصريحاتٍ خاصة لموقع (إخوان أون لاين) أن هذا الشعار كذلك يعتبر مرجعية للدولة وفقًا للمادة الثانية من الدستور، والتي تنص على أن الإسلام هو دين الدولة الرسمي، وأن الشريعة الإسلامية هي المصدر الرئيسي للتشريع في مصر، فضلاً عن أنه مرجعية الأمة الإسلامية والعربية، مشيرًا إلى أن الإخوان لا يحتكرون هذا الشعار، وذلك في إشارة إلى استخدام حزب العمل وعدد من المرشحين المستقلين الآخرين لذات الشعار في حملاتهم الانتخابية.

وختم حبيب تصريحاته هذه بالقول إن هذا الشعار يعبِّر عن فهم الجماعة للإسلام باعتباره نظامًا شاملاً يتناول كافة الحياة، وإن ذلك لا يهدد الوحدة الوطنية أو السلام الاجتماعي وأمن واستقرار الدولة

----------


## حسام عمر

قال انتخابات نزيهه


دى نكته


فى اى دوله فى العالم يسمح للموظفين بالأنتخاب فى دوئر وظائفهم

غير فى مصر

فى العباسيه 5 الاف صوت وزاره الكهربه

الفين صوت وزاره التعليم


800 صوت نقابه  حسن علام

500 صوت المكتب الهندسى

1000 صوت وزاره السياحه

700 صوت الهيئه العامه للاثار

من جمله الاعدد اللى فوق 100 بس من سكان العباسيه


وتقولى نزيهه

لما يتم ضرب الناخبين الراغبين فى ايمن نور فى باب الشعريه

وتقولى نزيهه


لما يبقى الصوت بعشرين جنيه فى العباسيه   وقبل قفل الصنديق يبقى بخمسين 


وتقولى نزيهه



لما معظم المرشحين يعملوا محاضر بأختفاء الصنديق 

وتقولى قضاه ونزيهه


انا متأكد انه نزيهه انتحرت


وعجبى

----------


## ahmedab216

*الأخ العزيز الصعيدي
أشرت في تعليقك الي القيد الجماعي , و ذلك من قبل أن يأتي دور محافظة الاسكندرية في الانتخابات...فما بالك باليوم!!
و انا اتابع الفضائيات عن سير الانتخابات اليوم ذكر اكثر من مرة موضوع القيد الجماعي و إختلاف الكشوف التي مع القضاة عن الكشوف التي في خارج اللجان... أيضا تقريبا أجمع المراسلون علي عدم تدخل الشرطة و ان المشاحنات كانت بين المرشحين و بعضهم...
كنت اتوقع شئ ما...شئ ما يختلف عن انتخابات سنة 2000.. كنت اتوقع انه لن تكون هناك كردونات من الشرطة لمنع مرور الناخبين ...كنت استبعد تماما ان يكون هناك تزوير و تقفيل لجان من الداخل...و لكن حدسي كان يؤكد لي ان هناك شئ ما جديد عما عرفناه من قبل....شئ لا تراه الفضائيات و لا وكالات الانباء ولا المراقبين.... 
و أؤكد مرة اخري...لا زال الوعي الانتخابي غائبا...لا يوجد الناخب الذي ينتخب حزبا ما...لا يوجد
و لكن القبلية و العشائرية هي الواقع حتي الآن...لذا أقول اننا نتحتاج الي من 10 - 15 سنة حتي يستقيم الوضع, و تزداد ثقافة الانتخابات و تتوفر الثقة في جدوي التصويت و و يخرج المثقفون من الكهف و يدلون باصواتهم....
فما شاهدته اليوم في كل الفضائيات محلية او اجنبية...هو المشاركة المذهلة من نساء الريف و بخاصة المسنات و اكاد أقسم انه لا توجد لدي اي منهن من تعرف اسم الذي ستصوت له..........و لكنهن بالآف..... هل يستطيع احد ان يقنعني بان المال ليس له دور؟؟
عيب و عيب و عيب
و ما زال الموضوع مستمرا........
و الي اللقاء*

----------


## atefhelal

*ذهبت أمس لأمارس حقى كمواطن فى الأنتخاب رغم علمى أن الحزب الوطنى لن يتنازل عن هيمنته وتسلطه على شعب مصر.. وسوف يسعى بكل وسيلة مشروعة أو غير مشروعة لإستمرار تلك الهيمنة .. وقد قالها نظيف فى الولايات المتحدة فى مؤتمر صحفى :""إن المصريين لم ينضجوا سياسياً ويتعين أن ينضح الشعب قبل إقامة نظام ديمقراطي كامل مثل ذلك الموجود في الولايات المتحدة"" .
أى أن من يتسلطون على شعب مصر منذ زمن طويل لا يعجبهم الشعب المصري ، ويروه غير ناضج ولا يستحق من الحياة أكثر مما هو فيه ، إضافة إلى أنهم مرتاحون كده .. فلماذا إزعاج القاصرين والحراشيف لراحتهم ومتعتهم..

ذهبت وأنا أحلم حلما صيفيا فى فصل الشتاء بأن يتحقق بمجلس الشعب معارضة واعية يمكن أن تصلح بعض الشيئ من أوضاعنا السياسية المتردية ..

وجدت مرشحا من الإخوان المسلمين "فئات" قلت سوف أعطيه صوتى .. وبحثت عن مرشح من العمال من جبهة المعارضة أو من الإخوان المسلمين لكى لايبطل صوتى فلم أجد .. فتوكلت على الله وقلت أختار مستقلا رغم علمى أنه إذا نجح فسوف يهرول لحزب السلطة والسلاطة لتحقيق مصالحه بفيتامينات الحصانة والنفاق ..
دخلت إلى اللجنة "حرف العين" ومعى البطاقة الإنتخابية والبطاقة الشخصية ولم أجد إسمى .. فقلت للجالس "رئيس اللجنة" إن إسمى كان موجودا بالكشوف وقت انتخابات الرئاسة فماذا حدث ؟ .. قال إن هذه الكشوف جديدة .. وطلب منى أن أبحث عن إسمى فى الكشوف المعلقة خارج اللجنة .. خرجت وبحثت فلم أجد إسمى ..
دخلت غاضبا على رئيس اللجنة وقلت له : لست ملزما بأن أجرى وراء إسمى ، ثم أتعب دون جدوى وأعود إلى منزلى محبطا .. وليس من حق أى إنسان أن يحرمنى من حقى كمواطن أو أن يسرق صوتى بهذه الفوضى والسوقية  .. ولن أنتقل من مكانى هنا أمامك إلا إذا حررت محضرا بتلك الواقعة أرفع بها دعوى ضد وزير الداخلية بصفته .. وأعترف أن رئيس اللجنة كان حليما متفاهما وساعدنى فى أن أجد إسمى التائه فى كشوف أخرى بنفس المقر الإنتخابى ..

وجدت معظم الناس يشتكون من لخبطة الكشوف وهى غير الكشوف وقت انتخابات الرئاسة .. !!*

----------


## حسام عمر

انتهت انتخابا ت العباسيه الى التالى

فئات

شرين احمد فؤاد 4310 وطنى وقد فاز

منير فخرى عبد النور 2205 وفد وقد رسب وانا فرحان فيه

محسن  حسوبه1020 وطنى محترم لا يدفع


عمال


عبد الحميد شعلان  3239 وطنى  بفلوسه اعاده  


فوزى شاهين 2884 وطنى بحب الجماهير ونائب من 20 سنه اعاده 


عادل عبد الحميد 1120 صوت وطنى عضو مجلس محلى يقيم فى الجيزه


لكن هناك موقف غير مفهوم  

عبد الحميد شعلان المفروض انه عمال  القضاء وافق على طعن بتحويله فئات

مع اجراء الانتخابات بصفته عمال

انا مش فاهم حاجه اللى فاهم يفهمنى

يعنى لو هو فئات الانتخابات حتتعاد ولا لآ

لكن احقاقا للحق

الفرز كان نزيها جدا

كان فى 3 صنديق عليهم جدال تم استبعدها   لانها غير مؤثره نهائيا

----------


## حسام عمر

النتائج الأولية لانتخابات المرحلة الأولي.. في 8 محافظات

 تنفرد "المساء" بنشر النتائج الأولية للانتخابات البرلمانية "المرحلة الأولي" والتي جرت في 82 دائرة بـ 8 محافظات. 
القاهـرة 
كتب ـ اسكندر أحمد وأحمد الخطيب وخالد السكران: 
* السيدة زينب.. فاز بمقعد الفئات د.أحمد فتحي سرور "وطني" وبمقعد العمال عادل حامد "اخوان". 
* الزيتون: فاز بمقعد الفئات د.زكريا عزمي "وطني" وبمقعد العمال مصطفي عبدالوهاب "وطني". 
* روض الفرج: فاز بمقعد الفئات عبدالرحمن راضي "وطني" وإعادة علي مقعد العمال بين طارق سباق ومنصور عبدالرحمن. 
* الساحل: إعادة علي مقعد الفئات بين حازم فاروق "اخوان" وعلي رضوان "وطني" وعلي العمال بين سيد رستم ومحمود عبدالفتاح. 
* المعهد الفني: فاز مرشحا الوطني د.يوسف بطرس غالي "فئات" ومحمد سوسته "عمال". 
* شبرا: إعادة بين رضا وهدان ومحمد قاسم "عمال" وإعادة بين محمد جويلي وفادي الحبشي "فئات". 
* باب الشعرية: فاز مرشحا الوطني يحيي وهدان "فئات" ومحمد عبدالنبي "عمال". 
* عابدين والموسكي: إعادة علي مقعد الفئات بين طلعت القواس "وطني" وجمال حنفي "اخوان".. وعلي مقعد العمال بين رجب حميدة "غد" ومحسن فوزي "مستقل" وبذلك يكون حسين بدوي عضو الدائرة "وطني" قد سقط. 
* الزاوية الحمراء والشرابية: فاز بمقعد العمال محمد سيد أحمد "وطني" وإعادة في الفئات بين إيهاب العمدة "وطني" وصفوت القليوبي "مستقل". 
* المنيل: إعادة علي مقعد الفئات بين ممدوح ثابت مكي "وطني" وشاهيناز النجار "مستقلة".. وإعادة في العمال بين محمد عفيفي "وطني" وفتحي جليد "مستقل" وبذلك يكون رجب موهوب عضوا الدائرة الحالي قد سقط. 
* الخليفة: إعادة علي مقعد الفئات بين فايدة كامل "وطني" وعبدالمنعم بخيت "مستقل" وإعادة علي مقعد العمال بين حسن التونسي "وطني" وفتحي سليمان "مستقل". 
* الأزبكية والظاهر: فاز مرشحا الوطني هاني سرور "فئات" وإبراهيم العبودي "عمال". 
* قصر النيل: فاز بمقعد العمال عبدالعزيز مصطفي "وطني".. وإعادة علي مقعد الفئات بين د.حسام بدراوي "وطني" وهشام مصطفي خليل "مستقل". 
* البساتين: فاز بمقعد العمال حسين مجاور "وطني" وبمقعد الفئات أكمل قرطام. 
* الوايلي: فاز بمقعد الفئات شيرين أحمد فؤاد "وطني" وإعادة علي مقعد العمال بين عبدالحميد شعلان "مستقل" والشيخ فوزي شاهين "وطني". 
* الجمالية: فاز بمقعد الفئات د.محمد إبراهيم سليمان "وطني" وإعادة علي مقعد العمال بين حيدر بغدادي "ناصري مستقل" وحسين سويلم "وطني". 
* بولاق أبوالعلا: فاز بمقعد العمال إيران النيفاوي "وطني" وإعادة علي مقعد الفئات بين بدر القاضي "وطني" ومحمد المسعود "مستقل". 
* النزهة: فاز بمقعد الفئات د.حمدي السيد "وطني". 
* مصر الجديدة ومدينة نصر: إعادة علي مقعد الفئات بين مصطفي السلاب "وطني" ود.مكارم الديري "اخوان" وعلي مقعد العمال بين ثريا لبنة "وطني" وعصام مختار "اخوان". 
* حلوان2: إعادة علي مقعد الفئات بين مصطفي بكري "جبهة المعارضة" ونبيل الجابري "وطني".. وإعادة علي العمال بين علي فتح الباب "اخوان" وخليفة حسانين.. مستقل. 
* المطرية وعين شمس: تقدم محمود مجاهد "اخوان".. وإعادة علي الفئات بين طارق حلوة وسيد جلال مستقلين. 
الجيـزة 
كتب ـ رضا سيف النصر ونبيل الشيمي 
* قسم الجيزة: فاز بمقعد الفئات محمد أبوالعينين مرشح الوطني وحصل علي 12925 صوتاً.. وإعادة علي مقعد العمال بين عزب مصطفي "اخوان" وحصل علي 5769 صوتاً وبدر محروس شعراوي "وطني" وحصل علي .4999 
* أطفيح: اعادة علي مقعد الفئات بين مصطفي القاياتي مستقل وجمعة محمد البدري "اخوان".. وعلي مقعد العمال والفلاحين بين حمدي عبدالرحمن خليل "وطني" ومحمد عبدالتواب مصطفي "مستقل" وسقط مرشح الوطني عاصم الجمل. 
* العياط: اعادة علي مقعد العمال والفلاحين بين سالم شنب وعلي عبدالغفار مكاوي العسودي. 
* الدقي والعجوزة: اعادة علي مقعد الفئات بين د. آمال عثمان "وطني" وحازم إسماعيل "اخوان".. واعادة علي مقعد العمال بين سيد جوهر "وطني" ومحمد ماهر "مستقل". 
* إمبابة: اعادة بين إسماعيل هلال وطارق سعيد علي مقعد الفئات.. ووليد المليجي وعبدالمنعم عمارة "عمال" 
* بولاق الدكرور والعمرانية: اعادة علي مقعد الفئات بين أحمد سميح "وطني" وجمال عشري "اخوان".. واعادة علي مقعد العمال بين عمر زايد "وطني" والمندوه الحسيني "مستقل". 
* البدرشين: فاز بمقعد الفئات شريف عناني اعادة علي مقعد العمال بين عبدالعظيم الحمزاوي ومهدي شافعي. 
* الصف: اعادة علي مقعد الفئات مع سعد الجمال.. وشوقي داود.. واعادة علي مقعد العمال بين محيي الزيدي وجمال عوض. 
* دائرة مزغونة بالعياط: إعادة بين عادل ناصر "فئات" مستقل وسيد حسب الله "فئات" مستقل وعصام أبوالمجد "عمال" وطني وأحمد محمد سيد "عمال" مستقل. 
* كرداسة: اعادة بين خالد تامر "عمال وطني" وعادل البوهي "عمال مستقل" واعادة بين أحمد ناصر فئات "وفد" وعبدالسلام بشندي "فئات مستقل" وبذلك تكون فريدة الزمر قد سقطت. 
المنيا 
نبيل يوسف ــ مصطفي عبيد 
* بندر المنيا: اعادة علي مقعد الفئات بين: الدكتورمحمد سعد توفيق الكتاتني "اخوان" والدكتور وجيه شكري ساويرس "التجمع" اعادة علي مقعد العمال بين: عادل شاوي "مستقل" ويسري أمين مهني "مستقل" 
* مركز المنيا: اعادة علي مقعد الفئات بين: كرم الحفيان "مستقل" 
علاء السبيعي "مستقل" اعادة عي مقعد العمال بين: محمود شكل "وطني" وأحمد عبدالعزيز الأحمداوي "مستقل" 
* بندر ملوي: فوز أشرف عشيري "وطني" فئات اعادة علي مقعد العمال بين عمر الكاشف "وطني" وبهاء عطية "اخوان" 
* ديرمواس: فوز علاء حسانين "وطني" عمال 
اعادة علي مقعد الفئات بين: هشام أبوالمكارم "مستقل" ومحمد خليفة عمر "مستقل" 
* بني مزار: اعادة علي مقعد الفئات بين: أشرف حسانين "مستقل". 
موسي غنوم "اخوان" اعادة علي مقعد العمال بين: أشرف شعبان "مستقل" والعمدة أحمد حافظ "مستقل". 
أسيوط - أحمد عمر: 
* بندر أسيوط: إعادة بن محسن الصحفي "وطني" والدكتور خالد عودة "اخوان" علي مقعد الفئات وإعادة بين حمدي دسوقي "مستقل" ورفعت جلال عايد "وطني" علي مقعد العمال. 
* مركز أسيوط: تقدم محسن أحمد حسين وطني وحسين أمين شافع. 
ديروط: تقدم شاهين كيلاني وطني فئات وإعادة بين مصطفي قرشي "وطني" وحمادة زهير "مستقل" علي مقعد العمال. 
* القوصية: إعادة بين محمود نظير "وطني" وهاني مبروك "مستقل" علي مقعد الفئات وعادل البارودي "مستقل" ومحمود حلمي فارس "اخوان" وسقوط مرشح الوطني حسني معتمد بفارق كبير. 
* أبوتيج: إعادة بين أحمد سعد أبو عقرب "وطني" وكمال أبو علم "مستقل" علي مقعد الفئات وأحمد متولي "عمال وطني" وكامل مكي "مستقل". 
* منفلوط: إعادة بين سيد العبد "وطني" ومحمد حسين عبدالرحيم "مستقل" علي مقعد العمال والدكتور حسام الدين حلمي ماضي "مستقل" والدكتور محمد عبدالرازق "اخوان" وسقوط عبدالمنعم التونسي رئيس مجلس حكماء حزب الغد والنائب الحالي وسقوط نائب الوطني عبدالحكيم طرش. 
الفتح وساحل سليم: إعادة بين عبدالعزيز خلف "اخوان" ومحمود هاشم "مستقل" علي مقعد الفئات وإعادة بين ماهر أحمد ماهر "مستقل" وجمال عبدالحميد عبدالناصر "وطني" علي مقعد العمال.. وبسقوط النائب الحالي د. سيد عمر. 
* ابنوب: اعادة بين عثمان إبراهيم طه "وطني" وياسر عمر محمد عمر "مستقل" علي مقعد الفنان وإعادة بين حامد هشام أحمد "وطني" وخالد محمود عثمان "مستقل" علي مقعد العمال. 
* صدفا والغنايم: تقدم أحمد شاكر عثمان "وطني" وسمير فراج عيسي "مستقل" علي مقعد العمال وتقدم المحامين الثلاثة علاء عوام "مستقل" وحسن فرغلي "وطني" وسيد الصدفي "مستقل" علي مقعد الفئات. 
* البداري: إعادة بين عمر جلال حريري "فئات مستقل" ومديح سيد عمار زناتي "وطني" وإعادة بين أحمد فتحي نعمان "عمال وطني" ومحمد فواز "مستقل". 
الوادي الجديد 
الوادي الجديد ـ شرف غريب : 
* الدائرة الأولي : إعادة علي مقعد الفئات بين سعد نجاتي "مستقل" ويسري معاذ "وطني".. وإعادة علي مقعد العمال بين عبدالحميد منصور "وطني" وأنور رضوان "مستقل". 
* الدائرة الثانية : فاز بمقعد الفئات محمد خليل نصرالله "وطني".. وإعادة علي مقعد العمال بين محمد محمدين "مستقل" ويوسف سنوسي "وطني". 
بذلك يكون النائب الحالي يوسف كساب قد خرج من السباق وسقط. 
مطروح ــ محمد السيد: 
* الدائرة الأولي: اعادة علي مقعد الفئات بين: رزق محمد رحومة أبو وافية "وطني" ممدوح راغب الدربالي "مستقل" اعادة علي مقعد العمال بين: عبدالله مستور فرج "مستقل" سليمان هامل تاعب "مستقل". 
* الدائرة الثانية: اعادة علي مقعد الفئات بين: بلال أحمد جلال "مستقل" رزق جالي نصر الله "مستقل" اعادة علي مقعد العمال بين: أحمد رسلان "وطني" رزق شعبان فرج "وطني". 
بني سويف 
كتب ـ أسامة مصطفي : 
* الدائرة الأولي مركز وبندر بني سويف : إعادة بين أبوالخير عبدالعليم عبدالعزيز وطني فئات وحمدي حسين زهران إخوان وعلي مقعد العمال بين علي البكري سليم وطني عمال وعبدالحميد عبدالعظيم عمال مستقل. 
*سمسطا: فاز مرشح الحزب الوطني أنور مصطفي علي معوض عمال وطني وإعادة علي الفئات بين محمود فريد ماهر وطني وحمدي علي مرسي إخوان. 
* الفشن: فاز حسن أبوفخرة مستقل عمال وإعادة علي مقعد الفئات بين علي عبدالفضيل وطني وجمال هندي مستقل. 
المنوفية 
* دائرة الباجور : فاز بمقعد الفئات كمال الشاذلي وبمقعد العمال عاطف الحلال... والاثنان وطني. 
* مركز بركة السبع: إعادة علي مقعد الفئات صبري عامر اخوان وصبحي عميرة مستقل والنائب الحالي إعادة بين عبدالحميد خضر مستقل وبين مجدي الرخاوي وطني عمال. 
* دائرة اسطنها: إعادة علي مقعد الفئات بين كل من دكتور ياسر حمودة "إخوان" ودكتور مصطفي السيد عوض "مستقل". 
وعلي مقعد العمال إعادة بين كل من أنور الليثي "عمال وطني" ورجب القلا "مستقل" 
* قويسنا: إعادة علي مقعد الفئات بين كل من فاروق أبوالنصر مستقل ودكتور سامح علام مستقل وفاز بمقعد العمال عيسي عبدالغفار إخوان.

----------


## المفكر

*أحب أششاركم في المهزلة
أنا وكما يعرف البعض مدرس بأحدى المدارس الخاصة الكبرى
بدون ذكر الاسم
واحد من أصحاب المدارس لأن المدارس بتاعة مجموعة إخوات كان مرشح نفسه
المدرسين القدام كلهم طبعا كان معملهم بطاقات على محل العمل في الدايره اللي حضرته فيها
مع إن مدرستنا مش فيها!!!!!!!!!!!!!
وراح المدرسين وانتخبوا ودخل الباشا إعادة
يعني مش الوطني بس
العصبيات القبلية والتحكم في الأرزاق لهم مفعول السحر
على فكره اللي مرحش من المدرسين اللي على قوائم الانتخاب عندهم اتخصمله خمسة أيام*

----------


## أحمد المليجي

ازاي يكون ايمن نور في انتخابات الرئاسة و اخد تاني اكثر اصوات بعد الرئيس و في انتخابات محلس الشعب يهزم 
علامات استفهام كتيرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!

----------


## حسام عمر

دائره باب الشعريه والجماليه تحوم حولهم شكوك كبيره

----------


## الصعيدي

*مش عارف أقول ايه وللا ايه بصراحة .. الواحد فاض بيه من كم البلطجة والهمجية اللي حصلت في المرحلة الأولى للانتخابات .. إجرام ووقاحة .. وتزوير رهيب لإرادة الشعب
النهارده الصبح على قناة الجزيرة في نشرة الأخبار .. مستشار .. رئيس محكمة طالع بيقول للمراسل ايه : ( احنا يعني بلدنا لسه في أول السلم الديموقراطي .. وما ينفعش نطبق الديمواقراطية دفعة واحده .. قول مثلا كإننا في كي جي وان أو كي جي تو .. ولكن أكيد كل مرة النجاوزات هتقل .. والأخطاء تخف ) .. أكبر خطأ والله هو الثقة في إن هذا النظام يكون نزيه فعلا .. ولما يكون رئيس المحكمة .. المؤتمن على أصوات الناخبين ده منطقه .. يبقى سبنا ايه للحزب الوطني ؟؟ .. حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل في كل من شارك في التزوير والبلطجة وإرهاب الناخبين .. بس ده كله مش هيمنع الناس انها تقول كلمتها .. وتضحي للحصول على حريتها .. والله غالب على أمره .. تحياتي*

----------


## الصعيدي

*أعمال عنف وحرائق تشوب جولة الاعادة بالانتخابات المصرية 

القاهرة : شبكة المعلومات العربية ( محيط )
تضمنت جولة الاعادة في المرحلة الاولى من الانتخابات التشريعية بمصر أعمال عنف وتجاوزات. 
وقالت فضائية الجزيرة أن متظاهرون قاموا بإحراق مقراً للحزب الوطنى الحاكم بمدينة إمبابة بمحافظة القاهرة إعتراضاً على عمليات التصويت.

ونقلت وكالات الأنباء عن منظمات لحقوق الانسان ان عمليات ترهيب واسعة النطاق وشراء أصوات واقتراع غير مشروع وقعت في لجان انتخاب في المحافظات التي جرت فيها الاعادة. 

ووقع حادث اطلاق نار بين أنصار اثنين من المرشحين في احدى دوائر القاهرة أصيبت فيه امرأة كما وقعت مناوشات بين مؤيدي الحزب الوطني الديمقراطي الحاكم ومؤيدي مرشحي الاخوان المسلمين. 

وقد خاض الاعادة للمرحلة الاولى التي بدأت يوم الاربعاء الماضي 266 مرشحا لشغل 133 مقعدا في البرلمان منهم 133 مرشحا للحزب الوطني الديمقراطي الحاكم و42 مرشحا لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين وعشرة مرشحين لائتلاف انتخابي تشكل من عشرة أحزاب وجماعات معارضة باسم الجبهة الوطنية للتغيير السياسي والدستوري. 

واوضحت الأنباء ان اللجنة المستقلة لمراقبة الانتخابات سجلت أربع هجمات حرض عليها مؤيدو الحزب الوطني الديمقراطي الذي يسيطر على 85 في المئة من مقاعد مجلس الشعب المنتهية ولايته. 

وقالت في بيان ان "العنف اتسع الى حد مهاجمة ناخبين لانهم لم يصوتوا لمرشح الحزب الوطني وشمل العنف مراقبي اللجنة المستقلة".

وأضافت "في أطفيح جنوبي القاهرة ألقى مؤيدو مرشح الحزب الوطني الحجارة وأطلقوا الرصاص على مراقب اللجنة المستقلة في محاولة لمنعه من دخول مركز اقتراع". 

ونقلت المصادر عن المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الانسان كبرى المنظمات الحقوقية في مصر انها تلقت بلاغات بوقوع "حالات عنف وبلطجة من قبل أنصار مرشحي الحزب الوطني في مواجهة المرشحين المنافسين من المعارضة والاخوان المسلمين فضلا عن وقوع اعتداء بالضرب على مراقبي المنظمة". 

وقالت في تقرير ان مراقبيها رصدوا "تواجد اثنين من أمناء الشرطة حاملين السلاح داخل مدرسة غمازة الكبرى بدائرة الصف بمحافظة الجيزة".

وأضافت انه تم "رصد مراقب المنظمة قيام أفراد الامن بمنع دخول الناخبين الى مقر احدى اللجان بمحافظة الجيزة". 

وكانت الجولة الاولى أسفرت عن تقدم الحزب الوطني الديمقراطي الذي شغل 26 مقعدا من 164 مقعدا جرت عليها المنافسة. وجاءت جماعة الاخوان المسلمين في المرتبة الثانية بفوزها بأربعة مقاعد. 

وفاز مستقل واحد. ولم يفز أي من مرشحي الجبهة الوطنية للتغيير السياسي والدستوري التي تتكون من أحزاب وجماعات علمانية الامر الذي جعل المنافسة محتدمة في جولة الاعادة بين الحزب الوطني والاخوان. 

وقال موقع الـ(BBC) العربى على شبكة الإنترنت ان الحملة الوطنية لمراقبة الانتخابات قالت انه في دائرة باحدى قرى المنوفية "تم حشد عدد كبير من أنصار الحزب الوطني الحاكم يدعمهم عدد من محترفي البلطجة في مواجهة أنصار مرشح الاخوان المسلمين".

واضاف ان مشاجرات وقعت بين أنصار اثنين من المرشحين من غير الاخوان المسلمين في دائرة مصر القديمة بالقاهرة وان تبادلا لاطلاق النار وقع بين الجانبين مما أدى الى اصابة امرأة. 

ونقل عن شاهد عيان في أسيوط ان "بلطجية يقفون أمام عدد من اللجان لمنع ناخبين من الدخول".

واضاف أن مئات من أعضاء الاخوان المسلمين احتشدوا خارج لجان اقتراع وأخذوا يرددون هتافات منها "لا اله الا الله" و"في سبيل الله قمنا" من أجل تحفيز الناخبين على الاقتراع بينما احتشدت أعداد ضخمة من قوات الامن خارج بعض اللجان لادخال الناخبين فرادى. 

وكانت جماعات مراقبة وأحزاب معارضة سجلت تجاوزات في عملية التصويت في الجولة الاولى شملت الترهيب وشراء أصوات واستخدام حافلات حكومية في نقل ناخبين بأعداد كبيرة الى لجان اقتراع.*

----------


## R17E

يا جماعه أنا واخد الموضوع من باب التهريج

بس صحيح 

أزعل ... لو كان حد فيكم مصدق موضوع الاصلاح و الديموقراطيه..

قال إصلاح قال d:

----------


## حسام عمر

> يا جماعه أنا واخد الموضوع من باب التهريج
> 
> بس صحيح 
> 
> أزعل ... لو كان حد فيكم مصدق موضوع الاصلاح و الديموقراطيه..
> 
> قال إصلاح قال d:



انا كنت واخد الكلام صدق

وثبت لي كلامك

----------


## الصعيدي

> يا جماعه أنا واخد الموضوع من باب التهريج
> بس صحيح 
> أزعل ... لو كان حد فيكم مصدق موضوع الاصلاح و الديموقراطيه..
> قال إصلاح قال


*وانا ما اظنش برضه يا يراع ان فيه حد كان مصدق حدوتة الديموقراطية دي .. بس برضه فيه ناس كتير ما عندهاش استعداد تسيب حقها .. حتى ولو كانوا عارفين ان التزوير هيحصل .. الحقوق تؤخذ ولا توهب*

----------


## حسام عمر

فاز اليوم مصطفى البكرى رئيس تحرير جريد الاسبوع فى انتخابات مجلس الشعب  بينما فاز المندوه الحسينى فى انتخابات الاعادة

----------


## حسام عمر

حصاد المرحلة الأولي للانتخابات البرلمانية
68 للوطني - 56 للمستقلين - 32 للاخوان - 8 للمعارضة 
كتب - أحمد الخطيب وإسكندر أحمد وطارق عجلان:

أسفرت نتيجة المرحلة الأولي لانتخابات مجلس الشعب التي جرت في 8 محافظات عن فوز الحزب الوطني ب 68 مقعداً منها 26 في الجولة الأولي والإخوان ب 32 مقعداً منها 4 في الأولي والمستقلون 56 منها 1 فقط في الأولي. وحصلت المعارضة بمختلف أحزابها علي 8 مقاعد حصدتها كلها في جولة الإعادة. 
الفائزون من المعارضة بعضهم يدخل المجلس لأول مرة مثل: مصطفي بكري رئيس مجلس إدارة ورئيس تحرير "الأسبوع" "تحالف المعارضة" وسعد عبود المحامي مرشح حزب "الكرامة" وطارق سباق "الوفد" ومحمد تليمة "التجمع". 
.. أما الباقون فمنهم الأعضاء السابقون والحاليون وهم: رجب حميدة "شرفاء الغد" وحيدر بغدادي "الناصري مستقل" وأحمد ناصر "الوفد" ومحمد عبدالعزيز شعبان "التجمع". 
شهدت جولة الإعادة خروج فايدة كامل من مجلس الشعب لأول مرة بعد خمس دورات متتالية. وكذلك خروج د. حسام بدراوي نجم الحزب الوطني ولجنة السياسات وثريا لبنة العضوة لأكثر من دورة. ومصطفي عامر شقيق المشير الراحل عبدالحكيم عامر. 
.. ومن الظواهر أيضاً سقوط مرشحي الوطني في مطروح. وأغلب دوائر المنيا وأسيوط ونجاح الشقيقين طلعت وأنور السادات بالمنوفية. 
القاهرة 
* النزهة: فاز بمقعد الفئات د. حمدي السيد "وطني" وفاز بمقعد العمال مجدي عاشور "اخوان". 
* المنيل: فاز بمقعد الفئات د. شاهيناز النجار "مستقلة" وفاز بمقعد العمال فتحي جليد "مستقل". 
* المطرية وعين شمس: فاز محمود مجاهد "اخوان" وميمي العمدة "وطني". 
* الساحل: فاز بمقعد الفئات د. حازم فاروق "اخوان" وفاز بمقعد العمال سيد رستم "وطني". 
* روض الفرج: فاز بمقعد العمال طارق سباق "وفد". 
* الدرب الأحمر: فاز بمقعد العمال عاطف عبده "وطني" وفاز بمقعد الفئات علاء عبدالمنعم "مستقل". 
* التبين: فاز بمقعد الفئات مصطفي بكري "جبهة المعارضة" وفاز بمقعد العمال علي فتح الباب "اخوان". 
* بولاق أبو العلا: فاز بدر القاضي "وطني" بمقعد الفئات. 
* الوايلي: فاز بمقعد العمال عبدالحميد شعلان "مستقل". 
* قصر النيل: فاز بمقعد الفئات هشام مصطفي خليل "مستقل". 
* الجمالية: فاز بمقعد العمال حيدر بغدادي "ناصري - مستقل". 
* عابدين: فاز بمقعد الفئات جمال حنفي "اخوان" وفاز بمقعد العمال رجب حميدة "شرفاء الغد". 
* شبرا: فاز بمقعد الفئات محمد جويلي "وطني" وبمقعد العمال رضا وهدان "وطني". 
* حدائق القبة: فاز بالمقعدين محمد عبدالعزيز شعبان "عمال تجمع" ومحمد الحسيني "عمال مستقل". 
* مصر القديمة: فاز بمقعد الفئات ابو بكر حداد "وطني" وفاز بمقعد العمال يسري بيومي "اخوان". 
* الشرابية والزاوية: فاز مرشحا الوطني ايهاب العمدة ومحمد سيد أحمد. 
* الخليفة: فاز بمقعد الفئات عبدالمنعم بخيت "مستقل" وبمقعد العمال حسن التونسي "وطني". 
* حلوان: فاز بمقعد الفئات د. سيد مشعل "وطني". 
* مدينة نصر ومصر الجديدة: فاز بمقعد الفئات مصطفي السلاب "وطني" وعصام مختار "اخوان". 
الجيزة 
كتب رضا سيف النصر ونبيل الشيمي: 
* أوسيم: فاز محمود عامر "اخوان" ومحمد تليمة "تجمع". 
* امبابة: فاز إسماعيل هلال بمقعد الفئات "وطني" وفاز وليد المليجي بمقعد العمال "وطني". 
* بولاق الدكرور: فاز عمر زايد "عمال وطني" والمندوه الحسيني "عمال مستقل". 
* كرداسة: فاز أحمد ناصر المحامي "وفد" بمقعد الفئات وخالد طايع "فلاح وطني". 
* البدرشين: فاز عبد العظيم الخمراوي "عمال مستقل". 
* الجيزة: فاز عزب مصطفي "اخوان" بمقعد "العمال". 
* مزغونة: فاز عادل ناصر "فئات وطني" وأحمد عبده ثابون "عمال مستقل". 
* الصف: فاز سعد سليم الجمال "فئات وطني" وجمال سيد عبد المجيد "عمال مستقل". 
* أطفيح: فاز مصطفي القاياتي "فئات مستقل" ومحمد عبد التواب عمارة "عامل مستقل". 
* الحوامدية: فاز فارس فرجاني أبو الدهب "عامل مستقل" ود. جمال قرني "فئات اخوان". 
* منشأة القناطر: فاز رجب حجازي "فئات مستقل" ومصطفي سماح صبيح "فلاح مستقل". 
* الهرم والواحات: فاز عبد الناصر الجابري "عمال وطني" ومجدي خطاب "فئات وطني". 
* العياط: علي عبد الغفار مكاوي السعودي عامل "وطني" وأحمد البدوي صاوي رياض "فئات مستقل". 
مطروح 
مطروح محمد السيد: 
* الدائرة الأولي بمطروح: فاز المرشحان المستقلان سليمان معامل تاعب عامل وحصل علي 8040 صوتاً وعبد الله مستور فرج المغواري فلاح وحصل علي 7204 أصوات من جملة الأصوات الصحيحة وعددها 12 ألفاً و966 صوتاً. 
* الدائرة الثانية ومقرها قسم شرطة الضبعة: فاز المرشحان المستقلان بلال أحمد بلال "فئات" وحصل علي 8 آلاف و546 صوتاً وحسين آدم جارح عامل وحصل علي 8 آلاف و368 صوتاً. 
أسيوط 
أسيوط - أحمد عمر : 
حصل الوطني علي 9 مقاعد من قوائمه الرئيسية ضمن 20 مقعداً في المحافظة بينما فاز المستقلون المنشقون عن الوطني بتسعة مقاعد أخري وبدأوا بالفعل اتصالاتهم للعودة إلي صفوف الوطني.. بينما حصل الإخوان علي مقعدين في القوصية والفتح. 
* بندر أسيوط: فاز محمد الصحفي مرشح الوطني وحصل علي 12 ألفاً و168 صوتا ضد منافسه د. خالد عبدالقادر عودة مرشح الإخوان الذي حصل علي 10 آلاف و685 صوتا بينما فاز بمقعد الفئات المستقل حمدي دسوقي وحصل علي 16 ألفا و531 صوتا في مواجهة مرشح الوطني رفعت جلال عايد الذي حصل علي 5 آلاف و924 صوتا. 
* مركز أسيوط: حصد الوطني المقعدين الفئات محمد أحمد حسين وحصل علي 14 ألفاً و805 أصوات مقابل 13 ألفاً و345 صوتا حصل عليها منافسه المستقل د. عبدالنعيم مخيمر. وعلي مقعد العمال فاز حسين أمين شافع وحصل علي 15 ألفا و117 صوتا بينما حصل منافسه محمد بركة علي 11 ألفاً و923 صوتا. 
* ديروط: أجريت الانتخابات علي مقعد العمال فقط فاز مرشح الإخوان مصطفي قرشي وحصل علي 15 ألفاً و591 صوتا بينما حصل منافسه حمادة زهير فولي علي 13 ألفاً و430 صوتا.. وكان الوطني قد فاز بمقعد الفئات في الجولة الأولي وحصل عليه مرشحه شاهين كيلاني. 
* القوصية: فاز محمود حلمي فارس مرشح الإخوان بمقعد العمال وحصل علي 23 ألفاً و279 صوتا في مواجهة المستقل عادل البارودي الذي حصل علي 21 ألفاً و728 صوتا. وفاز بمقعد الفئات هاني فرغلي مبروك وحصل علي 24 ألفاً و459 صوتا في مقابل منافسه محمود نظير مرشح الوطني الذي حصل علي 17 ألفاً و802 صوت. 
* منفلوط: فاز مرشح الوطني سيد العبد بمقعد العمال بحصوله علي 32 ألفاً و133 صوتا بينما حصل منافسه المستقل محمد حسين عبدالرحيم علي 14 ألفاً و271 صوتا. وعلي مقعد الفئات فاز مرشح الوطني البديل الدكتور حسام حلمي ماضي بحصوله علي 26 ألفاً و433 صوتا في مواجهة مرشح الإخوان الدكتور محمد عبدالرازق الذي حصل علي 19 ألفاً و629 صوتا. 
* أبو تيج فاز مرشح الوطني أحمد سعد أبو عقرب وحصل علي 16 ألفاً و80 صوتا في مواجهة منافسه المستقل كمال أبو عليم الذي حصل علي 9 آلاف و400 صوت. بينما فاز بمقعد العمال المرشح المستقل كامل مكي الذي حصل علي 18 ألفاً و864 صوتا في مواجهة مرشح الوطني أحمد متولي الذي حصل علي 9 آلاف و300 صوت. 
* دائرة صدفا والغنايم فاز مرشح الوطني أحمد شاكر عثمان بمقعد العمال بحصوله علي 19 ألفاً و177 صوتا في مواجهة المستقل جورجي زكي جورجي وحصل علي 9 آلاف و512 صوتا. بينما علي مقعد الفئات فاز المحامي المستقل علاء عواجة بحصوله علي 18 ألفاً و912 صوتا في مواجهة مرشح الوطني البديل سمير فراج الذي حصل علي 13 ألفاً و669 صوتا. 
* أبنوب حقق المستقلان خالد العمدة وياسر عمر فوزا ساحقا علي مرشحي الوطني حامد هشام وعثمان طه.. حصل العمدة علي 17 ألفاً و181 صوتا وحصل ياسر علي 17 ألفاً و967 صوتا بينما حصل هشام علي 12 ألفاً و835 صوتا وعثمان طه علي 12 ألفاً و395 صوتا. 
* البداري فاز بمقعد العمال مرشح الوطني أحمد فتحي نعمان وحصل علي 17 ألفاً و451 صوتا بينما حصل منافسه المستقل عبدالعال خليفة علي 13 ألفاً و49 صوتا. وعلي مقعد الفئات فاز المحامي المستقل عمر جلال هريدي وحصل علي 17 ألفاً و851 صوتا بينما حصل منافسه مديح عمار زناتي مرشح الوطني علي 13 ألفاً و111 صوتا. 
في الفتح فاز بمقعد الفئات الصيدلي عبدالعزيز خلف ميلاد وحصل علي 16 ألفا و158 صوتا في مواجهة مرشح الوطني البديل الدكتور محمود هاشم رزق الذي حصل علي 12 ألفاً و793 صوتاً. بينما فاز بمقعد العمال المستقل ماهر أحمد ماهر وحصل علي 17 ألفا و848 صوتا في مواجهة مرشح الوطني جمال عبدالحميد عبدالناصر الذي حصل علي 11 ألفاً و595 صوتا. 
المنوفية 
المنوفية عبدالغفار العيسوي وجمال الدين محمد: 
* الدائرة الأولي ومقرها بندر شبين الكوم: فاز أحمد سيف عمال وطني وحصل علي 23 ألفا و579 صوتا علي منافسه فتحي بيومي المرشح المستقل وحصل علي 14 ألفا و599 صوتا وفاز رجب أبوزيد "فئات تيار إسلامي" وحصل علي 24 ألفا و551 صوتا وحصل منافسه أحمد كليلة علي 18 ألفا و868 صوتا. 
* الدائرة الثانية ومقرها البتانون: فاز عاطف أبوحسين "فئات وطني" وحصل علي 13 ألفا و916 صوتا وحصل منافسه أحمد حجازي المرشح المستقل علي 13 ألفا و188صوتا. 
* دائرة الشهداء فاز علي محمود اسماعيل "فئات تيار إسلامي" وحصل 30 ألفا و36 صوتا علي منافسه عبدالمجيد سليم المرشح المستقل وحصل علي 18 ألفا 435 صوتا وفاز يسري تعيلب "عمال تيار إسلامي" وحصل علي 34 ألفا و605 أصوات علي منافسه أحمد العيسوي سليم مرشح الوطني وحصل 14 ألفا و70 صوتا. 
* دائرة تلا: فاز طلعت السادات وحصل علي 30 ألفا و941 صوتا علي منافسه محمد عطية مرشح الوطني "فئات" وحصل 13 ألفا و744 صوتا وفاز محمد أنور عصمت السادات "مستقل" بمقعد العمال وحصل علي 27 ألفا و346 صوتا علي منافسه حسن الصواف "تيار إسلامي" وحصل 17 ألفا و545 صوتا. 
* دائرة قويسنا: فاز د.سامح علام المرشح المستقل وحصل علي 26 ألفا و18صوتا علي منافسه فاروق أبوالنصر المرشح المستقل وحصل علي 21 ألفا و469 صوتا.. وفاز عيسي عبدالغفار "تيار إسلامي عمال" وحصل علي 24 ألفا و550 صوتا علي منافسه مصطفي ابراهيم حسن المرشح المستقل وحصل علي 22 ألفا و881 صوتا. 
* دائرة أشمون: فاز أشرف بدرالدين "فئات تيار إسلامي" وحصل علي 35 ألفا و674 صوتا علي منافسه سمير السقا مرشح الوطني وحصل علي 17 ألفا و887 صوتا وفاز يحيي سيد أحمد حسانين "عمال مستقل" وحصل علي 28 ألفا و128 صوتا علي منافسه محمد خالد الحشاش مرشح الوطني وحصل علي 27 ألفا و52 صوتا. 
* دائرة اسطنها: فاز ياسر حمود تيار إسلامي "فئات" وحصل 19 ألفا و631 صوتا علي منافسه مصطفي عوض مستقل وحصل 14 ألفا و369 صوتا. وفاز رجب القلا "عمال مستقل" وحصل علي 18 ألفا و35 صوتا علي منافسه أنور الليثي وطني وحصل علي 15 ألفا و759 صوتا. 
* دائرة شما: فاز علاء الدين طاحون "فئات وطني" وصلاح مخلوف وطني "عمال". 
* منوف: عبدالفتاح عيد "اخوان". 
* دائرة بركة السبع: فاز صبري محمد عامر تيار إسلامي "فئات" وحصل 32 ألفا و709 أصوات علي منافسه صبحي عبدالغفار "فئات مستقل" وحصل علي 18 ألفا و971 صوتا وفاز عبدالحميد خضر "عمال مستقل" وحصل علي 29 ألفا و463 صوتا علي منافسه مجدي الرخاوي عمال وطني وحصل علي 22 ألفا و11صوتا. 
الوادي الجديد 
الوادي الجديد شرف غريب: 
* في دائرة قسم الخارجة: فوز سعد نجاتي هنادي "فئات مستقل وحصل علي 11295 صوتاً وفوز عبد الحميد منصور علي "عمال وطني" وحصل علي 15157 صوتاً. 
وفي دائرة قسم الداخلة. التي جرت انتخابات الإعادة فيها علي مقعد العمال. فاز محمد محمد محمد محمدين "عمال مستقل" بعد حصوله علي 10358 صوتاً. 
وكان محمد خليل فراج "فئات وطني" قد فاز بمقعد الفئات في دائرة قسم الداخلة في الجولة الأولي. 
المنيا 
المنيا نبيل يوسف ومصطفي عبيد: 
* مركز المنيا: فوز كرم حسن الحفيان "فئات مستقل" وأحمد عبدالعزيز "عمال مستقل". 
* بندر المنيا: فوز محمد سعد الكتاتني "فئات اخوان" ويسري أمين مهني "عمال مستقل". 
* بندر ملوي: فوز بهاء الدين عطية "عمال اخوان" وكان مقعد الفئات قد حسم في الجولة الأولي لصالح أشرف عشيري "فئات وطني". 
* مركز ملوي: فوز المستشار مجدي محمد حلمي "فئات مستقل" ورياض عبدالستار حسن "عمال مستقل". 
* سمالوط: فوز علاء الدين مكادي "فئات مستقل" واللواء حميد عبدالعاطي "عمال مستقل". 
* بني مزار: فوز موسي غنوم "فئات مستقل" وأشرف شعبان هداية "عمال مستقل". 
* مغاغة: فوز الدكتور ابراهيم زنوني "فئات اخوان" وعبدالوهاب عبداللطيف "عمال مستقل". 
* العدوة: فوز فتحي فضل "فئات مستقل" ومحمد عبدالعظيم "عمال اخوان". 
* أبوقرقاص: اللواء فاروق طه "فئات وطني". مجدي سعداوي "عمال وطني". 
* بني مطاي: اسماعيل ثروت "فئات اخوان". مصطفي بركاوي "عمال مستقل". 
* ديرمواس: فاز أبوالمكارم أحمد حسين "فئات وطني" وعلاء حسانين "عمال وطني". 
بني سويف 
بني سويف أسامة مصطفي: 
* الدائرة الثانية ومقرها مركز شرطة الواسطي: فاز إبراهيم الدسوقي الجنيدي "عمال وطني" وحصل علي 18795 صوتاً بينما رسب منافسه علي الشريف مستقل والنائب الحالي وحصل علي 11042 صوتاً. 
* الدائرة السابعة ومقرها مركز شرطة سمسطا: فاز محمود فريد ماهر "فئات وطني" وحصل علي 14671 صوتاً بينما رسب منافسه حمدي علي مرسي مرشح الإخوان وحصل علي 9392 صوتاً. 
* الدائرة الثالثة ومقرها مركز شرطة ناصر: فاز عبدالعظيم أبوسيف الشرقاوي "فئات إخوان" وحصل علي 32 ألفا و786 صوتا.. كما فاز علي أبوالعلا نصر "عمال مستقل" وحصل علي 18 ألفاً و136 صوتاً بينما رسب مرشح الوطني العضو الحالي شكري حسن رضوان وحصل علي 12 ألفاً و952 صوتاً.. والمستقل علي الجبالي وحصل علي 17 ألفاً و258 صوتاً. 
* دائرة مركز أهناسيا فاز فتحي بهنساوي "فئات مستقل" وحصل علي 20 ألفاً و16 صوتاً بينما رسب محمد معوض النائب الحالي ومرشح الوطني وحصل علي 16 ألفاً و596 صوتاً. 
وعلي مقعد العمال: فاز فالح عبدالجليل "مستقل" وحصل علي 22 ألفاً و571 صوتاً بينما رسب نبيل عباس كساب مستقل وحصل علي 14 ألفاً و575 صوتاً. 
* دائرة مركز الفشن: 
فاز جمال هندي "فئات مستقل" وحصل علي 20 ألفاً و418 صوتاً بينما رسب علي عبدالفضيل النائب الحالي ومرشح الوطني وحصل علي 18 ألفاً و285 صوتاً وعلي مقعد العمال فاز حسن أبوفخرة "مستقل" وحصل علي 23 ألفاً و74 صوتاً بينما رسب أشرف عبدالحكيم جاد المولي "مستقل" وحصل علي 14 ألفاً و29 صوتاً. 
* دائرة مركز ببا: 
فاز سعد عبود عبدالواحد فئات مرشح حزب الكرامة "تحت التأسيس" بينما رسب علي عبدالله مبروك "فئات وطني" النائب الحالي وعلي مقعد العمال فاز عبداللطيف قطب "إخوان". 
* دائرة بندر ومركز بني سويف: 
فاز حمدي حسين زهران "فئات إخوان" وحصل علي 42 ألفاً و582 صوتاً بينما رسب أبوالخير عبدالعليم "فئات وطني" النائب الحالي وحصل علي 23 ألفاً و52 صوتاً وعلي مقعد العمال فاز علي البكري سليم "وطني" وحصل علي 52 ألفاً و500 صوت بينما حصل منافسه عبدالحميد عبدالعظيم علي 12 ألفاً و660 صوتاً.

----------


## حسام عمر

بفكر بجد انشأ حزب


اهو ناخد دعم من الحكومه


واتشهر

وكل شويه مقبلات مع الريس

وكمان 6 سنين ارشح نفسى رئيس جمهوريه

ويمكن تضرب معايا وابقى رئيس جمهوريه


سعتها حرجع  لموضوع احمد زيزو واعمل اللى قلته هناك


بس فى حد عنده شروط انشاء حزب


بجد ده تفكير جدى

----------


## المفكر

*الانتخابات وانتهت معها أحداث صراعات كثيرة
أعمال شغب وبلطجة كثيرة في مناطق متفرقة
وصل ثمن الصوت في بعض الدوائر إلى 500 جنيه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## محمود زايد

> بفكر بجد انشأ حزب
> 
> 
> اهو ناخد دعم من الحكومه
> 
> 
> واتشهر
> 
> وكل شويه مقبلات مع الريس
> ...


*حطنى معاك ياحسام نائب انا نفسى اقابل الريس ومافيش احسن من دى فرصه لنا *

----------


## R17E

الخميس 15 شوال 1426هـ – 17 نوفمبر 2005م آخر تحديث 10:30 م بتوقيت مكة  






مفكرة الإسلام: سخرت القناة العاشرة في برنامج إخباري تم بثه قبل قليل من الطريقة التي أجريت بها الانتخابات المصرية للترشح للبرلمان المصري 'مجلس الشعب'.
وعرضت القناة الصهيونية بعض اللقطات من لجان انتخابية متعددة أشهرها تلك اللقطة التي قام فيها أحد المتعاونين مع أحد المرشحين بإلقاء أحد المكاتب فوق رؤوس الناخبين ثم قيام أحد المواطنين بالتصدي له بعد إطلاق أعيرة نارية في الهواء.
وأكدت القناة الصهيونية أن الانتخابات المصرية تميزت بانتشار البلطجة في مختلف دوائرها، وقامت بعرض مقتطفات مما بثته بعض القنوات العربية من حوارات مع أفراد منتمين لتيار الإخوان المسلمين الذين أكدوا في حواراتهم التليفزيونية على أن الرشوة كانت هي سيدة الموقف الانتخابي في مصر.
وأنهت القناة بالقول يبدو أن العرب سيظلون كثيرًا حتى ينعموا بانتخابات ديمقراطية حقيقية كالتي تشهدها 'إسرائيل'.

----------


## ahmedab216

أنا قدرت و توقعت اننا نحتاج الي فترة زمنية من 10 - 15 سنة حتي تستقر العملية الانتخابية في مصر
لست أدري هلا تشاركونني الرأي أم لا؟

و لكن محال ان يعود الزمن الي الوراء

----------


## حسام عمر

هل سيتم تغير اسم مجلس الشعب

لمجلس الراشين كنوع من انواع الصدق

الله اعلم

----------


## ahmedab216

*اخي حسام عمر

كنت اتابع نتائج المرحلة الثانية حتي الساعات الاولي من صباح اليوم, و في اكثر من موقع تحدثوا عن السقوط الذريع للدكتور مصطفي الفقي. لا اعتراض لي مطلقا علي شخصه
و لكن ما يؤلمني انني قرات بنفسي في صحيفتي المساء و الاهرام المسائي بالاضافة للمستشار انتصار نسيم صباح اليوم ان الدكتور مصطفي الفقي قد سقط في الانتخابات.
ثم فوجئت في المساء بأنه قد نجح؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هل من تفسير؟؟*

----------


## حسام عمر

البركه فى اتوبيسات الحزب الوطنى


وهل يبفرق عن كمال الشاذلى وامال عثمان وسيد مشعل


كلهم راسبون ونجحوا

----------


## حسام عمر

النتائج النهائية للمرحلة الثانية في 72 دائرة
"لم ينجح أحد"..في جميع دوائر قنا وبورسعيد والسويس
الفيومي الفائز الوحيد بالقليوبية.. وزعيم التجمع في مأزق بكفر شكر أعلن المستشار انتصار نسيم مساعد وزير العدل وأمين عام اللجنة العليا للانتخابات النتائج النهائية للمرحلة الثانية من انتخابات مجلس الشعب 2005 في 72 دائرة وهي كالتالي: 
أولا: محافظة الاسكندرية.. 
* الدائرة الأولي ومقرها قسم شرطة المنتزة: 
فوز مصطفي محمد مصطفي عامل مستقل واعادة بين علي محمد حسن سيف فئات مستقل والدكتور أحمد محمد عبداللاه فئات وطني. 
* الدائرة الثانية ومقرها قسم شرطة الرمل: 
فوز كل من المحمدي السيد أحمد أبوأحمد عامل مستقل وصبحي صالح موسي أبوعامر فئات مستقل. 
الدائرة الحادية عشرة ومقرها قسم شرطة الدخيلة: 
تقرر الاعادة بين كل من عبدالمنعم راغب ضيف الله فئات وطني والدكتور توكل محمد مسعود محمد فئات مستقل وفتحي محمد رمضان العوضي عامل مستقل وعبدالله عبدالمولي عمر عامل مستقل. 
* الدائرة الثالثة ومقرها قسم شرطة سيدي جابر: 
فوز طلعت مصطفي إبراهيم فئات وطني وإعادة بين السيد محمد محمد راشد عمال وطني ومحمود عبدالقادر الشاهد عامل مستقل. 
* الدائرة الرابعة ومقرها قسم شرطة باب شرقي: 
فوز صابرأبوالفتوح بدوي السيد عامل مستقل واعادة بين محمد أحمد مصلحي علي فئات وطني وعادل عبدالمقصود علي عيد فئات مستقل. 
* الدائرة الخامسة ومقرها قسم شرطة محرم بك: 
اعادة بين ممدوح حسني خليل عبدالمنعم فئات مستقل وشهرته "ممدوح حسني" وأحمد أبوالفتوح عبدالرحيم فئات مستقل وشهرته أحمد عشماوي وغنيوة محمود رجب خميس فلاح مستقل وفتحي عبداللطيف أحمد بخيت عامل وطني. 
* الدائرة السادسة ومقرها نقطة شرطة غربال: 
إعادة بين أسامة محمد جادو وشهرته أسامة جادو فئات مستقل ومحمد عبدالرحمن إبراهيم عامل مستقل وأحمد عبدالفتاح عبدالمجيد فئات مستقل ونصر إبراهيم أبواليزيد خطاب عامل مستقل. 
* الدائرة السابعة ومقرها قسم شرطة العطارين: 
فوز خالد أحمد محمود محمد خيري فئات وطني وكمال أحمد محمد أحمد عامل مستقل. 
* الدائرة الثامنة ومقرها قسم شرطة المنشية. 
إعادة بين سعد السيد محمد فراج عامل مستقل ومحمود محمد أحمد عوض فئات مستقل وأحمد محمد عزت عامل وطني وآمر حسن أبوهيف فئات وطني. 
* الدائرة التاسعة ومقرها قسم شرطة كرموز: 
فوز محمود عطية مبروك ابراهيم فئات مستقل وفواز عبدالحيم شاهين خريبة عامل مستقل وأبوالعز حسن علي الحريري عامل تجمع. 
* الدائرة العاشرة ومقرها قسم شرطة مينا البصل: 
فوز محمدي حسن علي إبراهيم فئات مستقل وحسين ومحمد إبراهيم حسين عامل مستقل. 
ثانيا: محافظة البحيرة: 
* الدائرة الاولي ومقرها قسم شرطة دمنهور: 
فوز مصطفي محمد مصطفي الفقي فئات - وطني والاعادة بين كل من رمضان محمد يوسف راضي عامل - وطني وحسن محمود محمد سالم عامل - وطني. 
* الدائرة الثانية ومقرها مركز شرطة دمنهور: 
الاعادة بين كل من محمود أمين أحمد المغربي فئات - وطني وعلي حامد أحمد النجار فئات - مستقل وكل من ابراهيم محمد صدقي النوار فلاح - وطني ويحيي عبدالله مصطفي المسارع عامل - مستقل. 
* الدائرة الثالثة ومقرها مركز شرطة الرحمانية: 
الاعادة بين أشرف عبدالجواد فتح الله مهران فئات - مستقل واحمد محمد عبدالرحمن فرفورة فئات - وطني وكل من محمد حسن حسن دويدار عامل - مستقل - وسعد محمد سعد عامل - وطني. 
* الدائرة الرابعة ومقرها مركز شرطة المحمودية: 
الاعادة بين جمال عبدالعظيم شعلان فئات - مستقل ومحمد حميدة علي البنا فئات - وطني ومحمد سعد بسيوني قمرة عمال - وطني وسراج الدين محمود محمد ساري عمال - وطني. 
* الدائرة الخامسة ومقرها مركز شرطة شبراخيت: 
فوز عماد السعيد يوسف الجلدة - عامل - وطني والاعادة بين كل من شمس الدين انور شمس الدين فئات - وطني وخالد سعد محمد عطية فئات - مستقل. 
* الدائرة السادسة ومقرها مركز شرطة ايتاي البارود: 
الاعادة بين احمد احمد محمد الجزار فئات - مستقل واحمد هاني رياض عامل - وطني وابراهيم محروس محمد فلاح - مستقل وعبدالسلام محمد ابراهيم موسي فلاح - وطني. 
* الدائرة السابعة بمحافظة البحيرة ومقرها قسم شرطة كفر الدوار: 
الاعادة بين كل من زكريا محمد مخلوف الجنايني فئات - مستقل ومحمود عبدالعزيز مبروك حجاج فئات - وطني وبين كل من عبدالعاطي حامد اسماعيل محمد عامل - وطني وعلي محمد علي حسين حموري عامل - مستقل. 
* الدائرة الثامنة ومقرها مركز شرطة ادكو: 
الاعادة بين كل من عبدالحميد أحمد زغلول فئات - مستقل وعادل سعد شعلان فلاح - وطني وبين كل من صبري محمد بلال فئات - وطني ومحمد هواري أبو زيد عامل - مستقل. 
* الدائرة التاسعة ومقرها مركز شرطة أبو حمص: 
الاعادة بين كل من.. السيد اسماعيل يسري زيد عامل - وطني ورجب ابراهيم محمود عميش فئات - مستقل وبين كل من .. أحمد محمد حسن شيبة وشهرته هاني شيبة عامل - وطني وعرفان محمد علي خيلاني عامل - وطني. 
* الدائرة العاشرة ومقرها مركز شرطة أبو المطامير: 
فوز.. عبدالوهاب عطية قطب الديب عامل - مستقل وتقرر الاعادة بين كل من حمدي عبدالمقصود علي قريطم فئات - وطني ومحمد سعيد محمد الفحام وشهرته حمادة الفحام فئات - وطني. 
* الدائرة الحادية عشرة ومقرها مركز شرطة الدلنجات: 
الاعادة بين كل من.. فاروق حافظ عبدالحليم المقرحي فئات - وطني والداني عبدالعزيز الداني سالم فلاح - وطني وبين كل من محمد موسي محمود ابو العينين فئات - مستقل وأحمد حمودة محمد نعامة عامل - وطني. 
* الدائرة الثانية عشرة ومقرها مركز شرطة كوم حمادة: 
الاعادة بين عبدالفتاح علي احمد جبر عامل - مستقل ومحمد حمدي عبدالحميد الطحان عامل - وطني واحمد ابراهيم مصطفي أبو بركة فئات - مستقل وأحمد سليمان أحمد عبدالعال فئات - مستقل. 
* الدائرة الثالثة عشرة ومقرها مركز شرطة وادي النطرون: 
الاعادة بين أحمد عبدالمنعم الليثي محمد - فئات - وطني ومحمد كمال محمد ابراهيم فئات - وطني ومحمد عبدالفتاح عبدالمعطي شتات عمال - مستقل وعبدالعاطي مسعود عبداللطيف الشيخ عمال - مستقل. 
ثالثاً محافظة قنا.. 
* الدائرة الأولي ومقرها قسم شرطة قنا مددينة قنا. 
إعادة بين محمد حسن محمد النجار فئات وطني ومبارك أبو الحجاج اسماعيل فئات مستقل ورفاعي عبدالوهاب عمر عامل وطني وأحمد مصطفي عبدالرحمن أحمد عامل مستقل. 
* الدائرة الثانية مركز شرطة قفط: الإعادة بين كل من.. محمود محمد الغزالي عامل - مستقل وأبو الحسن الجزار أحمد فلاح - مستقل ومصطفي النحاس محمود محمد عامل - وطني وأنس أبو القاسم محارب منقل فئات - وطني. 
* الدائرة الثالثة مركز شرطة نقادة: 
الاعادة بين كل من..محمد عبدالفتاح عمر عبيد فلاح - وممدوح أحمد محمد الأمين فلاح - مستقل.. وعبدالله أبوالعلا مرعي إبراهيم عامل - مستقل.. ومحمد بهي الدين علاء الدين محمد فئات - وطني. 
* الدائرة الرابعة مركز شرطة قوص: 
الإعادة بين كل من.. محمد محمود علي حسن فئات - وطني ومحمد فهمي محمد حسن وشهرته محمد الخبير فئات - مستقل.. وهشام أحمد فهمي محمد حسن وشهرته محمد الخبير فئات - مستقل.. .وهشام أحمد حنفي عبدالله فلاح - مستقل.. وأحمد صالح عثمان محمود عامل - وطني. 
* الدائرة الخامسة ومقرها مركز شرطة الاقصر: 
الاعادة بين كل من.. عبد النبي حسين رشدي فئات - وطني.. ومحمد خليل أبو المجد العماري فئات - مستقل.. ومحمد أبو المجد أحمد وشهرته محمد جميل عامل - مستقل.. وبهاء الدين أبو الحمد عثمان عامل - وطني. 
* الدائرة السادسة ومقرها مركز شرطة أرمنت: 
الاعادة بين كل من.. علي محمد عبدالعال أحمد الزناتي وشهرته أحمد الباسل عامل - وطني.. وعبدالله أحمد عبدالعظيم السيد وشهرته عبدالقريقان فئات - وطني.. ومحمد فتحي أحمد عبدالقادر وشهرته النوبي فتحي فئات - مستقل.. ومنتصر أمين سليم أحمد عامل - وطني. 
* الدائرة السابعة ومقرها مركز شرطة اسنا: 
الاعادة بين طاهر حزين محمد بدوي - فئات - مستقل وفيصل عبد الرحمن محمد بدر عامل - مستقل ووائل زكريا الأمير وشهرته وائل الأمير - فئات - وطني وخالد عبدالمنعم فراج - فلاح - وطني. 
* الدائرة الثامنة ومقرها مركز شرطة دشنا: 
الإعادة بين كل من.. كمال محمود موسي عثمان فئات - وطني وفايز أبو الوفا محمد الشاذلي فلاح - وطني.. ومحمد مندور محمد أحمد علي عامل - مستقل.. وطارق محمد أحمد محمد عبدالرحيم وشهرته "طارق السابعي" فئات - مستقل. 
* الدائرة التاسعة ومقرها نقطة شرطة الرئيسية: 
إعادة بين عبدالنبي محمد عبدالنبي السمان فلاح وطني والسيد محمدالمنوفي علي فلاح - مستقل وعمرو أحمدالطاهر عمر فئات - وطني وأحمد اسماعيل السمان محمدالشعبي فلاح - مستقل. 
* الدائرة العاشرة ومقرها مركز شرطة نجع حمادي: 
الاعادة بين كل من.. عبدالرحيم اسماعيل السيد الغول عامل - مستقل.. ومحمد أبو الطيب احمد فخري قنديل فلاح - وطني.. وممدوح مأمون أمين أبو سحلي فئات - وطني وعبدالفتاح عبدالعزيز حسن عبدالعزيز فئات - مستقل. 
* الدائرة الحادية عشرة ومقرها مركز شرطة أبو تشت: 
الاعادة بين كل من.. أبو النجا محمود عثمان المحرزي فئات - وطني وماهر زكي علي محمد الدربي فئات - مستقل ومحمد أبو المجد محمد مصطفي فلاح - وطني وحسن محمود أحمد سباق فلاح - مستقل. 
رابعا: محافظة القليوبية: 
الدائرة الاولي ومقرها مركز شرطة بنها: 
وتقرر الاعادة بين كل من.. الدكتور جمال عبدالقادر محمود حجاج - فئات - وطني.. ومحسن يوسف السيد راضي فئات -مستقل.. وأحمد عبدالستار محمد خضر عامل -وطني.. ومحيي امين عبدالباقي عزب عامل- مستقل. 
الدائرة الثانية ومقرها مركز شرطة كفر شكر: 
وتقرر الاعادة بين كل من.. خالد محمد امين محيي فئات - تجمع .. وتيمورعبدالغني الصادق احمد فئات- مستقل.. وأحمد عبدالعزيز محمد سيف فلاح- وطني. والسيد سعد السيد عزب فلاح -مستقل. 
الدائرة الثالثة ومقرها قسم اول شبرا الخيمة: 
فوز الدكتور محمد محمد ابراهيم البلتاجي فئات -مستقل والاعادة بين كل من احمد ابراهيم عبدالقادر احمد عامل- مستقل.. وعبدالحميد محمدعمر حسن عامل - مستقل. 
الدائرة الرابعة ومقرها قسم ثاني شبرا الخيمة: 
الاعادة بين كل من.. جمال محمود شحاتة ابراهيم عامل -مستقل.. وجمال علي زهران حسن فئآت -مستقل.. وعيد سالم موسي بلال فئات- وطني.. ومحمد محمد عودة عايد فلاح- وطني. 
الدائرة الخامسة ومقرها مركز شرطة قليوب: 
الاعادة بين كل من .. درويش محمود محمد مرعي عامل -وطني.. وعزت عبدالفتاح ابراهيم بحالو فلاح- وطني واحمد محمد محمود دياب فئات- مستقل.. ومختار كمال مصطفي هاني فئات- مستقل. 
الدائرة السادسة ومقرها مركز شرطة القناطر الخيرية: 
الاعادة بين كل من.. منصور عبدالمجيد منصورعامر فئات -وطني.. وناصر سالم سالم الحافي فئات- مستقل.. ومحيي الدين ابراهيم محمد ابراهيم فلاح- مستقل.. وعبدالله سيد حسن عبدالهادي فلاح- مستقل. 
الدائرة السابعة ومقرها مركز شرطة طوخ: 
فوز الدكتور السيد عطية ابراهيم الفيومي فئات- وطني وتقرر الاعادة بين كل من جملات عبدالحليم حسن رافع عامل - مستقل.. ومحمد ابراهيم عبدالمجيد الدسوقي فلاح -مستقل. 
الدائرة الثامنة ومقرها مركز شرطة الخانكة: 
الاعادة بين كل من.. عبدالله احمد محمد خليل عامل -مستقل.. ورمضان محمود محمد الزيني فلاح- وطني.. ومجدي فؤاد فهمي عبدالرحمن فئات- وطني.. وعمر محمد محمد حسنين فئات- مستقل 
الدائرة التاسعة ومقرها مركز شرطة شبين القناطر: 
الاعادة بين كل من.. حمدي علي حسن يونس فئات- وطني وعبدالفتاح حسن عبدالفتاح محمد فئات- مستقل.. ومحمد اسماعيل محمد منصور عامل- وطني.. واحمد عبدالعزيز عبدالرازق بركات عامل - مستقل. 
خامسا: محافظة السويس.. 
الدائرة الاولي ومقرها قسم شرطة السويس: 
الاعادة بين سعد الدين محمد خليف سعد فئات -مستقل واحمد فضل احمد زايد عامل -وطني وعبدالناصر مصطفي حسين عامل -مستقل وعبدالحميد محمد كمال عبدالحميد عامل -تجمع 
الدائرة الثانية ومقرها قسم شرطة الاربعين: 
الاعادة بين عباس عبدالعزيز عباس محمد فئات - مستقل ورمضان ابوالحسن عبدالرحيم حسن فئات- مستقل وجلال محمد فئات - مستقل وغريب عبدالمنعم السيد فضل فئات -مستقل 
سادسا: محافظة بورسعيد 
الدائرة الاولي ومقرها قسم شرطة بورفؤاد اول: 
الاعادة بين محمود السيد السيد صبح فئات -وطني واحمد توفيق صالح الخولاني فئات -مستقل والبدري فرغلي محمد علي عامل -تجمع وعبدالملك عبدالفتاح محمد الزيني عامل - مستقل 
الدائرة الثانية ومقرها قسم شرطة الضواحي: 
الاعادة بين محمد محمود احمد المنياوي فئات - وطني واكرم المندوه عوض محمد الشاعر فئآت - مستقل والحسيني محمد ابراهيم عامل - وطني وشهرته الحسيني ابوقمر ومسعد حامد مصطفي المليجي عامل - وفد 
الدائرة الثالثة ومقرها قسم شرطة المناخ: 
اعادة بين السيد متولي عبدالرحمن ضياء فئات - مستقل ومحمد مصطفي محمد احمد شردي فئات - وفد واحمد سليمان سليمان سليمان عامل - تجمع والرفاعي محمد حسن حمادة عامل - مستقل. 
سابعا: محافظة الاسماعيلية.. 
* الدائرة الاولي ومقرها قسم اول وثان وثالث الاسماعيلية 
فوز صبري خلف الله عبدالعال سيد فئات - مستقل واعادة بين ابوزيد احمد الالفي عامل - وطني وصلاح الدين حسن محمود حسن الصايغ عامل - وفد 
* الدائرة الثانية ومقرها التل الكبير: 
فوز حمدي محمد محمد اسماعيل فئات - مستقل واعادة بين محمود محمد علي سليم عامل - مستقل وجبر ابراهيم جبر فلاح - وطني 
* الدائرة الثالثة بالاسماعيلية ومقرها مركز القنطرة غرب: 
تقرر الاعادة بين كل من .. سعيد شعيب عبدالله شعيب فلاح -وطني واحمد منسي ابراهيم نصر الله عامل - مستقل.. ومحمد رحيل محمد حسين فئات -وطني.. وابراهيم محمد سعيد ابراهيم فئات - مستقل. 
ثامناً: محافظة الغربية: 
* لدائرة الأولي ومقرها قسم شرطة أول طنطا اعادة بين أحمد عبد العزيز محمد شوبير فئات - وطني ومحمد مندوه محمد الغرباوي فئات - مستقل والسيد عبد المقصود محمد عسكر عامل - مستقل وعبد المنعم العليمي محمد العطار عامل - مستقل. 
* الدائرة الثانية ومقرها نقطة شرطة برما: 
الاعادة بين كل من ايهاب يوسف فؤاد فئات - مستقل وعيد محمد قطب القلش فئات - مستقل وعبد الفتاح أمين علي فلاح - مستقل وممدوح عبد الغفار السيد عوض فلاح - مستقل. 
* الدائرة الثالثة بمحافظة الغربية ومقرها نقطة شرطة محلة روح: الاعادة بين كل من مأمون اسماعيل أحمد عثمان عامل - وطني واسماعيل مصطفي أحمد البنا عامل - مستقل وعادل حمدي السيد أحمد البرماوي فئات - مستقل وسمير جابر محمود عيسي فئات - وطني. 
* الدائرة الرابعة ومقرها نقطة شرطة بشبيش: اعادة بين عبد المحسن كامل السيد أبو الخير فئات - وطني ومحمد مصطفي العدلي عبد الواحد عامل - مستقل وجلال حامد محمود جهمجة فلاح - وطني ومحمد مروان محمد أبو عبده - عامل - وفد. 
* الدائرة الخامسة ومقرها مركز شرطة المحلة الكبري: فوز السيد أحمد جبر حبايب فئات - مستقل واعادة بين عبد الرحمن أحمد سيد أحمد الشهاوي فلاح - وطني وعبد العزيز يحيي محمد عبد العزيز المسيري عامل - مستقل. 
* الدائرة السادسة ومقرها قسم شرطة أول المحلة الكبري: 
فوز سعد عصمت محمد الحسيني فئات - مستقل وتقرر الاعادة بين كل من محمد نبيل عمر عبد الله وشهرته نبيل عبد الله فلاح - وطني وعزت عبد الحليم العزب دراج عامل - مستقل. 
* الدائرة السابعة ومقرها مركز شرطة زفتي: 
اعادة بين عبد الأحد محمد السيد جمال الدين فئات - وطني وعبد الله أحمد عبد الله حسين فلاح - وطني وليد محمد عبد السلام الشيتاني فئات - مستقل ومحمد توفيق محمد صلاح الدين عامل - مستقل. 
* الدائرة الثامنة ومقرها شرطة نهطاي: فوز د.محمود عبد الحليم محمد أبوزيد فئات - وطني وشهرته محمود أبو زيدة واعادة بين عثمان الدساوي محمد جمال الدين فلاح - مستقل وعسام طه محمد الشاعر عامل - مستقل. 
الدائرة التاسعة ومقرها مركز شرطة السنطة: 
الاعادة بين كل من شريف محمد حسام الدين الخطيب فئات - وطني.. وابراهيم زكريا ابراهيم يونس فئات - مستقل وعبد الستار شوقي أحمد شلبي فلاح - مستقل وعبد المنعم فخر الدين عطية عبيد عامل - مستقل. 
* الدائرة العاشرة ومقرها مركز شرطة سمنود: فوز عبد الحليم عوض الله علي هلال فئات- مستقل واعادة بين جبر حسن سامي عبد المجيد العشري فلاح - مستقل وأمين محمد سعد الدين محمد شوقي فلاح - وطني. 
* الدائرة الحادية عشرة ومقرها مركز شرطة كفر الزيات: الاعادة بين كل من أمين عبد الحميد راضي سليمان فئات - مستقل ونادر جمعة علي المليجي وشهرته نادر المليجي فئات - مستقل وصلاح محمود ابراهيم الحمصاوي عامل - وطني وسيد أحمد يوسف السيد الشوري عامل - مستقل. 
* الدائرة الثانية عشرة ومقرها مركز شرطة بسيون: 
اعادة بين نبيل أحمد فسيخ فئات - وطني وعلم الدين أحمد حافظ فئات - مستقل وسيد أحمد أحمد سيد أحمد عامل - وطني وحافظ فتح الله حسين فلاح - مستقل. 
* الدائرة الثالثة عشرة ومقرها مركز شرطة قطور: اعادة بين كل من السيد محمد حسن عطية فئات - وطني ومحمد أبو العينين السيد الحشاش عامل - وطني واشرف طلعت محمد الشبراوي فئات - مستقل وعلي أحمد اسماعيل لبن عامل - مستقل. 
تاسعاً:محافظة الفيوم 
* الدائرة الأولي ومقرها قسم شرطة الفيوم: 
إعادة بين مصطفي علي عوض الله علي فئات مستقل وممدوح صلاح محمد حسين سليم فئات وطني وكمال الدين نور الدين موسي عمال مستقل ومحمد هاشم أحمد عثمان عمال وطني. 
* الدائرة الثانية ومقرها مركز شرطة الفيوم: 
فوز علي توفيق ايوب علي صالم وشهرته علي توفيق صالح فلاح مستقل وعمرو محمد نبيل عبدالظاهر وشهرته عمرو أبوالسعود فئات مستقل. 
* الدائرة الثالثة ومقرها مركز شرطة سنورس: 
الإعادة بين كل من أحمد قاسم محمد فئات مستقل.. ويسن عبدالقوي عبدالله فلاح وطني.. ومحسن مصطفي أبوزيد فلاح مستقل.. ومصطفي علي أمين فئات مستقل. 
* الدائرة الرابعة ومقرها مركز شرطة أطسا: 
إعادة بين أحمد سلطان أحمد يوسف فلاح مستقل وعبدالعظيم عيسي علي سالم وشهرته عبدالعظيم الباسل فئات وطني وكمال عبدالحليم عطية محمود وشهرته كمال أبوجليل عمال وطني وأحمد عبدالفضيل أحمد عبدالله وشهرته أحمد القويضي عامل مستقل. 
* الدائرة الخامسة ومقرها مركز شرطة طامية: 
إعادة بين أحمد حسن حسين أبوطالب وشهرته أحمد أبوطالب فئات وطني وأحمد محمد عبدالقوي عامل مستقل وشهرته عبدالقوي عبيد فلاح وطني والسيد محمد يونس أحمد وشهرته سيد محمود يوسف فلاح مستقل 
* الدائرة السادسة ومقرها مركز شرطة أبشواي: 
إعادة بين يوسف أمين والي ميزار فئات وطني وحسين يوسف عبدالغفار جبر فئات مستقل وربيع عبدالتواب صالح أبولطيفة عامل وطني وياسر يوسف اللحامي فلاح مستقل. 
* الدائرة السابعة ومقرها نقطة شرطة العجميين: 
إعادة بين أحمد عبدالرحمن أبوبكر هويدي وشهرته أحمد هويدي فئات وطني وصابر محمد مهني حسن عطا وشهرته صابر عطا فئات مستقل وعلي أحمد علي الصاوي فلاح وطني ومحمد طه عبدالله محمود الخولي وشهرته محمد طه الخولي فلاح مستقل.

----------


## ابو عاصم

تحياتي لكم وأتمني أن أشارك بنتائج الاسكندرية معكم من موقع امل الامة لنري الفرق في اختيار الشعب والارقام لا تكذب ولها دلائل
أخر تعديل الساعة 11:35 صباحا

21/11/2005



دائرة كرموز



  تم إعلان فوز أ. محمود عطية على على منافسه من الحزب الوطنى    



وقد حصل  محمود عطية على 7635  صوت مقابل 2100 صوت لمنافسه سيف الدين القبارى بالحزب الوطنى 



دائرة باب شرقى



  تم إعلان فوز  أ. صابر أبو الفتوح  على منافسه من الحزب الوطنى    



وقد حصل  أ. صابر  على أكثر من  7000  صوتا مقابل 1900 صوتا  لمنافسه من الحزب الوطنى 



دائرة مينا البصل



تم إعلان فوز د. حمدى حسن و أ. حسين محمد بمقعدى الفئات و العمال

     تقدم كبير لكلا من أ / حسين محمد و د / حمدى حسن على منافسيهم من الحزب 



حصل د / حمدى حسن على 10200 صوت مقابل 4500 صوت لأحمد عامر عن الحزب الوطني



حصل أ / حسين محمد على 10090  صوت مقابل 5113 صوت للصافى عن الحزب الوطنى 

الرمل



تم إعلان فوز أ. صبحى صالح  و أ. المحمدى سيد أحمد  بمقعدى الفئات و العمال

و حصل  أ. صبحى صالح   على 16236 صوتا مقابل 5654  صوتا لخالد ابو إسماعيل مرشح الحزب الوطنى 

و حصل أ.  المحمدى سيد أحمد   على  18402 صوتا مقابل 7205 صوتا لصلاح عيسى مرشح الحزب الوطنى 

دائرة المنتزة



تم إعلان فوز أ. مصطفى محمد على  بمقعدى  العمال

حصل أ / مصطفى محمد على  26640  صوتا بعد فوزه على منافسه  عن الحزب الوطني محمد العبادى



دائرة الدخيلة



حصل د / توكل مسعود 10400  صوت مقابل 5300 صوت لمرشح الوطني و جارى ولا يريد القاضى إلان فوزه حتى الاّن



دائرة غربال



وقد أعلن رسميا الإعادة بين مرشح الإخوان أ. أسامة جادو و منافسه من الحزب الوطنى 

وقد حصل  أ. أسامة جادو على 4426  صوتا مقابل 2900 صوتا  لأحمد عبد الفتاح مرزوق مرشح الوطني

دائرة الجمرك



وقد أعلن رسميا الإعادة بين مرشح الإخوان أ. محمود عوض  و منافسه من الحزب الوطنى على مقعد الفئات 

وكذلك قد أعلن رسميا الإعادة بين مرشح الإخوان أ. سعد السيد  و منافسه من الحزب الوطنى على مقعد العمال



هذا وقد حصل أ / محمود عوض على 5800 مقابل 2225 آمر أبو هيف مرشح الوطني



و كذلك حصل أ /سعد السيد على 6007 في مقابل   3139 أحمد عزت مرشح الوطني







و الله اكبر و لله الحمد

----------


## ابو عاصم

أتمني الدخول علي هذا الموقع ومشاهدة الاحداث بكاميرا غير مصرية
 الموقع العربي
bbc

----------

